# Possesseur d'AWS gris sidéral avez vous des problèmes de coup ou d'écaillement ?



## niroz (30 Avril 2015)

Salut à tous,

Ça vous dirait qu'on poste ici des liens vers des bracelets tiers compatibles Apple Watch ? En mettant le modèle compatible, la taille, etc. 

Personnellement j'ai commandé (hier...) une Apple Watch Sport 38mm Space Grey et je ne suis pas un grand fan du bracelet en plastique. Je n'ai pas trop confiance envers le clou qui referme le bracelet et je cherche donc un bracelet avec un fermoir plus classique. 

Pour le moment je n'ai pas trouvé de bracelets tiers pour le modèle Sport.

Merci !


----------



## Deleted member 284611 (30 Avril 2015)

J'ai reçu ma montre hier et le bracelet sport inspire vraiment confiance... Il est superbement fini... Cela dépend du tiers, mais j'ai plus confiance en Apple que dans une contrefaçon chinoise pour la sécurité du bracelet...


----------



## valerie33 (30 Avril 2015)

niroz a dit:


> Salut à tous,
> 
> Ça vous dirait qu'on poste ici des liens vers des bracelets tiers compatibles Apple Watch ? En mettant le modèle compatible, la taille, etc.
> 
> ...


Bonjour, as tu l'adresse pour les bracelets... A voir, pourquoi pas  merci


----------



## zekemusic33 (30 Avril 2015)

Moi aussi je veux bien avoir des liens j'ai encore rien trouvé...


----------



## Locke (30 Avril 2015)

niroz a dit:


> Pour le moment je n'ai pas trouvé de bracelets tiers pour le modèle Sport.


Si vous relisez, il propose que VOUS mettiez des liens, lui n'en propose pas encore, vu qu'il n'en a pas encore trouvé.


----------



## valerie33 (30 Avril 2015)

Locke a dit:


> Si vous relisez, il propose que VOUS mettiez des liens, lui n'en propose pas encore, vu qu'il n'en a pas encore trouvé.


Oui lol !! Très juste! Un peu de fatigue  donc, nous attendons les liens...;-)


----------



## Anonyme (30 Avril 2015)

Un minimum de recherche sur Google et on trouve déjà pas mal de bracelet en prevente, j'ai eu un petit sourire en voyant les modèles cuir à -30€... Bref cette été direct sur les marchés au prix de 10€ =)


----------



## Locke (30 Avril 2015)

Einsteinium a dit:


> Bref cette été direct sur les marchés au prix de 10€ =)


Mouais, du made in china avec un plastique bas de gamme qui va se désagréger au bout de 6 mois.


----------



## Anonyme (30 Avril 2015)

Et bien sa sera toujours mieux que ce que Apple nous pond et de désagrège après 1 mois, faut arrêté avec le made in china, presque tout est fabriqué la bas, même tes produits de la pomme,


----------



## Locke (30 Avril 2015)

Einsteinium a dit:


> faut arrêté avec le made in china, presque tout est fabriqué la bas, même tes produits de la pomme,


Ne confonds pas avec la qualité que Apple impose dans ses usines et les copies made in china bas de gamme. Crois-moi leurs plastiques pour des produits tiers sont vraiment de la saloperie.


----------



## Anonyme (30 Avril 2015)

Ouai pourtant j'ai une coque pour mon 6 plus transparente a -2€ qui vient de chez action, pas trop épaisse, pas trop fine non plus, qui protège correctement mon téléphone et qui face à celle d'Apple en cuirs ou plastique qui déteignent toutes n'a pas à jalouser... On retrouve la même dans les boutiques de télécom dans un emballage différent et un prix de 25€... Mon protège écran vient de Chine aussi, ba je suis toujours avec le même depuis décembre... J'ai payer 5€ les 6 protections...
Bref on va pas refaire le débat, surtout si tu es formaté Apple qualité top chinois, le reste c'est de la merde ;-)


----------



## dargone78 (30 Avril 2015)

je suis preneur aussi si quelqu'un a des liens
(même si j'ai pas encore ma montre)


----------



## 67baptiste (30 Avril 2015)

Sur Amazon il suffit de chercher "bracelet Apple Watch", il y en a entre 10 et 30€


----------



## Vanton (30 Avril 2015)

Ce que vous oubliez aussi ce sont les produits chimiques employés pour produire et dans les produits finis. La plupart des boîtes occidentales imposent des cahiers des charges strictes et déjà c'est pas génial alors le truc no name sorti de nulle part et vendu 2€ il a peut être une gueule correcte mais je me méfierais sérieusement de ce qu'il peut y avoir dedans...


----------



## Neo59 (1 Mai 2015)

J'ai pris la Watch Sport gris sidéral 38mm et en termes de combinaison, avec les bracelets Apple, c'est le moins bien loti des modèles. Espérons que des bracelets tiers soient proposés rapidement pour ce modèle.


----------



## pepeye66 (1 Mai 2015)

Souvenez vous de ces canapés en cuir (made in china) qui avaient provoqué de gros dégâts sur la peau de leurs propriétaires...
Qui prendra le risque de laisser au contact de sa peau un bracelet à la composition chimique incertaine et incontrôlée ?


----------



## pepeye66 (1 Mai 2015)

Là, peut être des bracelets "Fun", qu'en pensez vous ?
http://www.casetify.com/fr_FR/apple-watch


----------



## attila_mordoron (5 Mai 2015)

Salut,

Certaines photos (sur des sites concurrents ) commencent à sortir avec des Apple Watch Sport équipées de bracelets "classiques".
Ayant moi même une AWS gris sidéral, je suis tenté de prendre un bracelet cuir marron mais forcément je ne suis pas très sûr du rendu.

Du coup, je vous propose de partager ici, des photos des différentes combinaisons AWS + bracelets "classiques" pour que l'on puisse craquer plus sereinement.

Merci


----------



## Deleted member 284611 (5 Mai 2015)

Le site mixyourwatch fais ca très bien...


----------



## KevX94 (5 Mai 2015)

Oui c'est vrai Moumou92 mais une photo en apparence réel c'est bien aussi [emoji6]


----------



## Vanton (5 Mai 2015)

Mixyourwatch se base sur des images piquées sur le site d'Apple et en effet c'est pas formidable. En plus c'est statique.

Par contre contrairement à ce que tu dis attila_mordoron, certaines de ces configs ont été vues sur MacG...  

Nicolas a posté une photo de sa watch Sport gris sideral (qu'il a piquée à Florian Innocente soit dit en passant... [emoji57]) avec un bracelet boucle classique et avec un bracelet cuir matelassé noir.


----------



## Vanton (5 Mai 2015)

J'ai cherché vite fait sur Timeline...

Alors on a :

Watch Sport Gris sidéral 42mm
bracelet boucle classique :
http://img.igen.fr/2015/4/macgpic-1430067313-12195879033120-sc-op.jpg
http://img.igen.fr/2015/4/macgpic-1429949770-8286884443323-sc-op.jpg
http://img.igen.fr/2015/4/macgpic-1429951122-9638993640508-sc-op.jpg

bracelet à maillons noir sidéral :
http://img.igen.fr/2015/4/macgpic-1429371712-2524716021449-sc-op.jpg
http://img.igen.fr/2015/4/macgpic-1429371787-2599649637582-sc-op.jpg

bracelet en cuir noir :
http://img.igen.fr/2015/4/macgpic-1429026779-28989205216195-sc-op.jpg
http://img.igen.fr/2015/4/macgpic-1428921269-9526363353118-co-op.jpg


----------



## Ochean (6 Mai 2015)

iMore a recensé plusieurs combinaisons : http://m.imore.com/apple-watch-sport-and-stainless-bands-heres-what-they-look#slide6

Et je trouve que la combinaison AWS Grise + link bracelet est top ! Dommage que le bracelet est plus cher que la montre


----------



## Boris 41 (6 Mai 2015)

Je trouve trouve le mélange Alu et Inox totalement immonde, comme quoi c'est vraiment question de goûts


----------



## Shynii95 (6 Mai 2015)

En bracelet sport j'ai vu des photos de combinaisons avec le bracelet bleu et blanc. Mais je ne parviens pas à mettre la main dessus ! Quelqu'un peut me filer un coup de main ?


----------



## Mimil5 (6 Mai 2015)

sympa le topic, je regarde régulièrement combinaison possible car je suis pour me prendre un watch sport (noir) mais le bracelet fournie avec me servirai au quotidien et je voudrai avoir un bracelet un peu meilleur pour la porter en soirée par exemple et c'est dommage que les éléments de liaison entre la montre et le bracelet ne soit qu'en inox et donc pour la watch.

et donc en seconds bracelet je serai pour le cuir et j'ai une bonne vision de la combinaison (que j'ai rater sur la timeline) en attendant que des nouveau bracelet "tiers" arrive sur le marché


----------



## Shynii95 (6 Mai 2015)

Je viens de me prendre le bracelet sport blanc pour l'associer à la gris sidéral. On verra bien !


----------



## Shynii95 (6 Mai 2015)

En fair j'ai annulé ! J'ai pris bracelet cuir matelassé noir.


----------



## luludu17 (6 Mai 2015)

Je viens d'acheter ce bracelet vraiment sympa pour la apple Watch Sport, je prefere un peu par rapport au silicone


----------



## zekemusic33 (6 Mai 2015)

c'est sympa mais trop contrasté je trouve avec le noir! mieux vaut prendre le meme style de bracelet dans des tons plus foncé  

Genre bleu marine et la bande rouge ce serait le top! Tu avais quoi comme bracelet a la base  ?


----------



## luludu17 (6 Mai 2015)

ouai j'en ai recommandé va sur www.band-clip.com Il y a un peu de choix , mais pour un Nato c'est bonne qualité, j'avais fais pareil sur ma submariner.
Il etait Noir silicone a la base


----------



## Alexandregsx (6 Mai 2015)

Pas mal merci pour le site


----------



## luludu17 (6 Mai 2015)

J'attend un cuir pour tester aussi


----------



## Kyone (6 Mai 2015)

luludu17 a dit:


> Je viens d'acheter ce bracelet vraiment sympa pour la apple Watch Sport, je prefere un peu par rapport au silicone



Pas mal effectivement, une bonne alternative à Monowear je trouve. 

Est-ce que tu peux démonter le bracelet des accroches pour en changer ?


----------



## Vanton (6 Mai 2015)

luludu17 a dit:


> Je viens d'acheter ce bracelet vraiment sympa pour la apple Watch Sport, je prefere un peu par rapport au silicone


Le problème c'est que les attaches de ton bracelet sont argent... De dessus ça se voit pas trop mais de profil ça donne quoi ?


----------



## zekemusic33 (6 Mai 2015)

Vanton a dit:


> Le problème c'est que les attaches de ton bracelet sont argent... De dessus ça se voit pas trop mais de profil ça donne quoi ?



Exact! j'ai vu une watch gris sideral avec un bracelet milanais et franchement ça fait vraiment pas terrible...


----------



## zekemusic33 (6 Mai 2015)

Vanton a dit:


> Le problème c'est que les attaches de ton bracelet sont argent... De dessus ça se voit pas trop mais de profil ça donne quoi ?



Exact! j'ai vu une watch gris sideral avec un bracelet milanais et franchement ça fait vraiment pas terrible...


----------



## Shynii95 (6 Mai 2015)

La meilleure combinaison pour la gris sidéral c'est le bracelet magnétique en cuir noir. Elle fait très classe. Je l'ai d'ailleurs commande ce matin. J'espère le recevoir rapidement


----------



## zekemusic33 (6 Mai 2015)

Shynii95 a dit:


> La meilleure combinaison pour la gris sidéral c'est le bracelet magnétique en cuir noir. Elle fait très classe. Je l'ai d'ailleurs commande ce matin. J'espère le recevoir rapidement



Si tu parles du modele matelassé je suis completement d'accord elle est magnifique avec! Elle fait montre classe!


----------



## Shynii95 (6 Mai 2015)

Je m'assois sur 170€


----------



## luludu17 (6 Mai 2015)

Vanton a dit:


> Le problème c'est que les attaches de ton bracelet sont argent... De dessus ça se voit pas trop mais de profil ça donne quoi ?


J'aime bien le melange gris et noir , mais il y avait que cette couleur et sa m'a couté 60 euros lol.
J'attendrais des que le noir sera en stock


----------



## luludu17 (6 Mai 2015)

Kyone a dit:


> Pas mal effectivement, une bonne alternative à Monowear je trouve.
> 
> Est-ce que tu peux démonter le bracelet des accroches pour en changer ?


Oui on peut changer les accroches avec un tournevis de l'iphone je croit


----------



## luludu17 (6 Mai 2015)

Mais j'ai tirer franchement sa tiens bien les attaches , chez apple c'est des voleurs un bracelet silicone a 60 euros lol


----------



## Kyone (8 Mai 2015)

Salut les jeunes, cela fait plusieurs semaines que je mate mes bracelets tiers ou adaptateur pour ma Sport gris sidéral (qui devrait arriver un de ces quatre). Sachant que la plupart des fabricants n'ont pour l'instant rien ou très peu produit, je vous avoue que c'est bien difficile de trouver un bon compromis entre qualité et coût.

Pour ma part, je lorgne sur les bracelets suivant :

Monowear nylon couleur olive : est-ce que vous savez si on peut utiliser changer de bracelet en gardant leur adaptateur ?
Clip Nato vert : même question
Et les adaptateurs suivant :

Click : je trouve l'adaptateur un peu trop massif d'après les rendus
Adappt : le design correspond mieux à celui de la montre mais ils sont encore en période de fundraising
Enfin bon, plus j'y pense, plus je me dis qu'il vaudrait mieux attendre d'avoir des adaptateurs ou bracelets "Made for Apple Watch" sur le marché avant de craquer. Ça me ferait vraiment chier de payer un bracelet 80 € et qu'il ne tienne pas bien à la montre et qu'elle se casse en tombant.


----------



## dargone78 (9 Mai 2015)

quel est le principe d'un adaptateur ?


----------



## pepeye66 (9 Mai 2015)

dargone78 a dit:


> quel est le principe d'un adaptateur ?


As tu pris la peine de visionner les liens communiqués par Kyone ?
Va voir celui nommé "Click" et tu comprendras !


----------



## aurelmc (10 Mai 2015)

Bonjour !!

Allez voir sur Amazon il en existe un en cuir (JAI pas la possibilité de mettre le lien mais c'est l'un des seuls) qui paraît plutôt bien. Je l'ai commandé 

Quelqu'un a le milanais et peut me faire un retour dessus ? (Qualité? ...)


----------



## mpowder01 (10 Mai 2015)

Marque JETech[emoji768] Oui il a l air pas mal en apparence mais faut voir les retours.


----------



## dargone78 (10 Mai 2015)

pepeye66 a dit:


> As tu pris la peine de visionner les liens communiqués par Kyone ?
> Va voir celui nommé "Click" et tu comprendras !


oui j'ai regardé le lien.
Si je comprends bien, on adapte ensuite un bracelet normal ?


----------



## pepeye66 (10 Mai 2015)

Voilà, et en espérant que ça tienne bien ...
A mon avis il ne faut pas trop se précipiter et attendre que les bracelets dédiés soient plus nombreux et qu'ils aient le label "Made for Apple Watch".


----------



## valerie33 (10 Mai 2015)

Est ce qu'il y a déjà des bracelets milanais a vendre dans les Apple Store ?


----------



## valerie33 (10 Mai 2015)

Est ce qu'il y a déjà des bracelets milanais a vendre dans les Apple Store ?


----------



## Vanton (10 Mai 2015)

Dans les Apple Store non. Mais aux galeries lafayette je crois avoir lu que oui


----------



## valerie33 (10 Mai 2015)

Vanton a dit:


> Dans les Apple Store non. Mais aux galeries lafayette je crois avoir lu que oui


Ok, merci monsieur VANTON ;-)


----------



## luludu17 (11 Mai 2015)

Kyone a dit:


> Salut les jeunes, cela fait plusieurs semaines que je mate mes bracelets tiers ou adaptateur pour ma Sport gris sidéral (qui devrait arriver un de ces quatre). Sachant que la plupart des fabricants n'ont pour l'instant rien ou très peu produit, je vous avoue que c'est bien difficile de trouver un bon compromis entre qualité et coût.
> 
> Pour ma part, je lorgne sur les bracelets suivant :
> 
> ...



Chez Clip oui on peut je peux t'envoyer une photo si tu veux , l'adaptateur et de vraiment bonne qualité


----------



## luludu17 (11 Mai 2015)

Shynii95 a dit:


> La meilleure combinaison pour la gris sidéral c'est le bracelet magnétique en cuir noir. Elle fait très classe. Je l'ai d'ailleurs commande ce matin. J'espère le recevoir rapidement


Le probleme de la boucle magnetique c'est qu'elle se lache un peu


----------



## Macuserman (11 Mai 2015)

Non. Encore une fois c'est faux. Je l'ai essayé en Apple Store, ce que tu dis est faux. 

Elle ne lâche pas car c'est l'ensemble du bracelet qui est magnétisé. Chaque maillon en cuir est aimanté donc NON il ne bouge pas d'un seul poil. 

Tu confonds avec le bracelet milanais même si là aussi j'émets des réserves !


----------



## valerie33 (11 Mai 2015)

J'ai une 38 sport bleu, je vais me diriger ver le milanais .. D'après les photos, ce n'est pas si moche que ça!!


----------



## Neo59 (11 Mai 2015)

+1 pour le milanais avec la sport argent. J'attends toujours le mien mais en 38, c'est la plus belle association (le bracelet cuir matelassé n'existant qu'en 42)


----------



## pepeye66 (13 Mai 2015)

@deezy77 :
3 post 3 pubs pour le même site : Tu racoles ?


----------



## Locke (13 Mai 2015)

pepeye66 a dit:


> @deezy77 :
> 3 post 3 pubs pour le même site : Tu racoles ?


J'ai viré sans état d'âme.


----------



## Vanton (13 Mai 2015)

En ces temps de crise, saper des entrepreneurs motivés c'est pas anti patriotique... ? [emoji57]


----------



## Locke (13 Mai 2015)

Vanton a dit:


> En ces temps de crise, saper des entrepreneurs motivés c'est pas anti patriotique... ?


Ben ici, la PUB n'est pas autorisée, surtout que 3 messages, 3 PUBS, on ne va pas laisser la porte ouverte à ce genre de pratique. 

Et je ne suis pas patriote _(mouvement révolutionnaire ou politique)_ mais citoyen français.


----------



## Kyone (13 Mai 2015)

luludu17 a dit:


> Chez Clip oui on peut je peux t'envoyer une photo si tu veux , l'adaptateur et de vraiment bonne qualité


Ah oui, je veux bien, merci 

Je trouve leur bracelet NATO vraiment cool ! Mais encore une fois, je ne sais pas si je vais sauter le pas avant qu'ils, ou un autre fabriquant, ne soient certifiés "Made for Apple Watch". C'est con mais au prix que coûte la montre et vu la durée que ça prend pour la recevoir, je préfère être sûr que le bracelet tiennent bien à la montre et qu'elle ne s'en décroche pas (et s'éclate par terre).


----------



## luludu17 (13 Mai 2015)

Kyone a dit:


> Ah oui, je veux bien, merci
> 
> Je trouve leur bracelet NATO vraiment cool ! Mais encore une fois, je ne sais pas si je vais sauter le pas avant qu'ils, ou un autre fabriquant, ne soient certifiés "Made for Apple Watch". C'est con mais au prix que coûte la montre et vu la durée que ça prend pour la recevoir, je préfère être sûr que le bracelet tiennent bien à la montre et qu'elle ne s'en décroche pas (et s'éclate par terre).



J'ai tirer et sa bouge pas je peux t'envoyer une vidéo si tu veux lol


----------



## Kyone (14 Mai 2015)

luludu17 a dit:


> J'ai tirer et sa bouge pas je peux t'envoyer une vidéo si tu veux lol


Haha non, merci, ce n'est pas la peine 

C'est donc pas mal comme came alors, cool !


----------



## newone (16 Mai 2015)

Et si vous ne connaissez pas il y a aliexpress.com cest du direct de chine, d'ailleurs le plus souvent, ce qui est vendu sur Amazon se retrouve sur ce site bien moins cher. 
C'est un peu comme ebay, il faut juste sélectionner le bon vendeur, car il y a de tout, mais j'ai jamais eu à me plaindre, j'en suis d'ailleurs à la 100 ème commande  

Ils vendent d'ailleurs des adaptateurs de bracelets seul, juste la boucle en métal.


----------



## newone (16 Mai 2015)

Pour info j'ai trouvé les bracelets cuir Loop en Bleu, Rouge, Blanc et noir et sable 2x moins cher et d'après les photos que le fournisseur m'a envoyé ça à l'air de très bonne qualité d'un point de vue esthétique, je pense en commander un, je vous ferai un retour.


----------



## fousfous (16 Mai 2015)

Et tu nous donne pas de lien?
Oui mais ce ne sont pas du tout les même, si c'est pas des originaux ça ne sert à rien...


----------



## newone (16 Mai 2015)

fousfous a dit:


> Oui mais ce ne sont pas du tout les même, si c'est pas des originaux ça ne sert à rien...



Non il n'y a pas de lien direct, j'ai contacté un de mes fournisseurs habituel car ces bracelets ne sont pas encore en vente en Chine, ça devrait sortir avant la fin du mois.
Pourquoi ça ne sert à rien ? Esthétiquement parlant c'est le même que chez Apple, et pour le côté fonctionnel l'adaptateur intégré est similaire aussi à celui de l'Apple Watch.

Des bracelets tiers basés sur cette techno sont déjà en vente sur Amazon et fonctionnent bien, je ne vois pas pourquoi ça n'irait pas sur celui là.


----------



## fousfous (16 Mai 2015)

Le coté adaptateurs je veux bien mais la qualité j'ai un doute...
Et puis niveau fabrication ça doit pas être le même niveau de norme que ce qui se fait pour Apple.


----------



## newone (16 Mai 2015)

La qualité plus que discutable des accessoires"premium" officiels Apple on en parle  ?
D'ailleurs ça se confirme avec les bracelets Milanais après seulement une semaine...

J'ai été plutôt déçu à plusieurs reprises, et je suis loin d'être le seul.

Depuis je n'ai plus aucun accessoire Apple, que du tiers, non officiel, et j'en suis très content.

Je pense qu'il faut arrêter d'associer Chinois=Merde, dans certains domaines ils disposent déjà de tout notre savoir faire, nos machines et leur organisation fait qu'ils peuvent pomper à foison donc ils ont tous les moyens pour sortir des choses d'enfer.

Il suffit juste de bien sélectionner le produit et d'avoir confiance en ton fournisseur.


----------



## pepeye66 (16 Mai 2015)

Concernant les accessoires (et le reste aussi) Apple revend ce qu'on fabrique pour lui et qu'on lui vend: Et les coefficients multiplicateurs font le reste ! Alors autant pour les parties sensibles je ne me risquerai pas à aller voir ailleurs, autant pour les accessoires je ne vais pas me gêner...Ni me précipiter non plus !


----------



## Deleted member 284611 (16 Mai 2015)

newone a dit:


> La qualité plus que discutable des accessoires"premium" officiels Apple on en parle  ?
> D'ailleurs ça se confirme avec les bracelets Milanais après seulement une semaine...
> 
> J'ai été plutôt déçu à plusieurs reprises, et je suis loin d'être le seul.
> ...


Ils n'ont souvent pas besoin de pomper, les Apple Watch sont produites par eux... 

Mais d'un point de vue qualité, pour avoir souvent travaille avec eux (je bosse pour un grand groupe), je n'ai presque toujours eu que des problèmes... C'est souvent une fausse économie... A moins de pouvoir y être une semaine sur 2 (dans ce cas on achète surtout de la main d'œuvre que l'on supervise a 100%, ce que fait Apple), j'éviterai de leur sous traiter plus que des heures de boulot... Acheter un produit fini 100% chinois (design / industrialisation / production / contrôle), c'est juste un pari très risqué... Une roulette russe avec un six coup remplit de 5 balles... On ne perd pas à tous les coup, mais presque...


----------



## pepeye66 (16 Mai 2015)

Quelques bracelets pour AW là:
http://www.aliexpress.com/af/apple-...ative_id=AS_20150516033829&isViewCP=y&catId=0


----------



## fousfous (16 Mai 2015)

Oui et bon avoir un bracelet donc le cuir provient de vache nourris avec on ne sait pas quoi mais surement pas bon pour la planète et abattu dans de mauvaises conditions et dont les produits pour le tannage ont aussi été reversé dans la rivière à coté... Bien entendu tout l'électricité nectaire vient de vielles centrales à charbon qui n'ont jamais entendu parler du mot filtre.


----------



## Musaran (16 Mai 2015)

J'ai pas fait gaffe si on en a déjà parlé dans le topic ou pas.

Je serai plus intéressé par celui la moi perso  : http://www.monoweardesign.com/shop/black-metal
Des vraies photo sur macrumors : http://forums.macrumors.com/showthread.php?t=1881395


----------



## pepeye66 (16 Mai 2015)

fousfous a dit:


> Oui et bon avoir un bracelet donc le cuir provient de vache nourris avec on ne sait pas quoi mais surement pas bon pour la planète et abattu dans de mauvaises conditions et dont les produits pour le tannage ont aussi été reversé dans la rivière à coté... Bien entendu tout l'électricité nectaire vient de vielles centrales à charbon qui n'ont jamais entendu parler du mot filtre.


Quelle tirade écologique ! Quelle qualité d’âme protectrice des hommes, des animaux et de la nature...
L'écrire, c'est bien mais c'est le plus facile. Le mettre en application voilà le plus difficile (et le moins contrôlable pour nous).
Avec de tels états d’âme tu vas devoir vivre en Hermite avec tes chèvres et tes silex si non tu devras faire trop d’exceptions à tes nobles pensées. Alors y penser, faire des choix relatifs, orienter ses achats vers le moins polluant ou exploitant si possible, je veux bien (et j'essaie de la pratiquer) mais déjà en achetant de l'Apple j'ai faux !...


----------



## Argeuh (16 Mai 2015)

Shynii95 a dit:


> La meilleure combinaison pour la gris sidéral c'est le bracelet magnétique en cuir noir. Elle fait très classe. Je l'ai d'ailleurs commande ce matin. J'espère le recevoir rapidement



Un retour? Merci


----------



## fousfous (16 Mai 2015)

Justement Apple fait partie de ceux qui font en sorte de moins polluer...
Tu as de meilleurs exemple qu'eux? Et surtout avec la très bonne durée de vie des produits Apple ça aide à moins polluer


----------



## newone (16 Mai 2015)

Honnetement, je ne crois pas qu'ils soient très clean, ils le sont très bien dans les pays où la loi le veut (en gros les pays industrialisés, riches etc etc... )
Mais pour la Chine franchement, quand tu vois rien que leur condition de travail au sein des usines Apple... je doute que les vaches "Apple" soient mieux traitées...

Et puis je doute même que ce soit du vrai cuir sur les copies que j'ai présentées.
C'est surement un truc synthétique donc pas de vache morte, moins de traitement rejeté dans les rivières, moins de méthane dégagé par ces vaches dans l'atmosphère.

Enfin que du bon quoi !


----------



## fousfous (16 Mai 2015)

D'après les derniers rapport c'est justement dans usines d'Apple que c'est le moins pire, mais bon moi le traitement des ouvriers c'est pas ce qui m'inquiète le plus.


----------



## pepeye66 (16 Mai 2015)

fousfous a dit:


> D'après les derniers rapport c'est justement dans usines d'Apple que c'est le moins pire, mais bon moi le traitement des ouvriers c'est pas ce qui m'inquiète le plus.


Le moins pire... Mais ta "tirade" ne tolérait même pas ce moins pire là ! Quant aux ouvriers, Ils n’inquiètent pas...
Vois tu, à écrire ce que tu as écris quelques posts plus haut tu t'es fait certainement plaisir mais c'était trop consensuel pour être vraiment vrai...Valait mieux pas. Mais c'est sans animosité car je me surprends aussi parfois à avoir la plume ou la parole plus respectueuse que mes actes.


----------



## fousfous (16 Mai 2015)

Ne t'inquiète pas pour ça, je fais au mieux que je peux, j'aurais par exemple pu avoir une voiture comme tout les étudiants mais je préfère me contenter de prendre le bus et le train même si c'est plus contraignant.


----------



## Tripotiou (16 Mai 2015)

Musaran a dit:


> J'ai pas fait gaffe si on en a déjà parlé dans le topic ou pas.
> 
> Je serai plus intéressé par celui la moi perso  : http://www.monoweardesign.com/shop/black-metal
> Des vraies photo sur macrumors : http://forums.macrumors.com/showthread.php?t=1881395


Vraiment pas mal du tout. J'aime beaucoup!! Merci pour le lien


----------



## Shynii95 (16 Mai 2015)

Argeuh a dit:


> Un retour? Merci


Pas de photo. Mais si tu as un Apple Store à côté de chez toi ils peuvent te montrer la combinaison !


----------



## Anonyme (16 Mai 2015)

D'ici un mois ou deux on trouvera à la pelle sur le marché... J'envisage l'achat d'un adapteur... Au moins sa laisse le choix pour mettre le bracelet que l'on veux qu'il soit en cuirs ou plastique.
Par contre sur les bracelets sports beaucoup de retour sur des tâches et cie...


----------



## Vanton (17 Mai 2015)

Euh vous êtes gentils mais j'ai posté des liens vers des images en page 1 hein...


----------



## Argeuh (17 Mai 2015)

Vanton a dit:


> Euh vous êtes gentils mais j'ai posté des liens vers des images en page 1 hein...



Entre voir une image et demander son avis à quelqu'un qui possède la combinaison, le choix est vite fait. 
J'ai un Apple Store à côté de chez moi mais ils n'ont aucun bracelet en rab, et ils ne touchent pas les montres exposées.
D'ici à ce que je reçoive ma 42mm ils auront sûrement des bracelets...


----------



## Vanton (17 Mai 2015)

Je faisais plutôt référence au commentaire de Shynii95 en fait...


----------



## fporcherot (17 Mai 2015)

Bonjour, 
Je souhaite acquérir une AWS en gris sidéral mais j'ai entendu parlé de problème de perte de couleur ou d'écaillement ?


----------



## Deleted member 284611 (17 Mai 2015)

C'est une anodisation, donc une conversion de la couche superficielle... Écaillage impossible du coup...

Abrasion peut être, mais écaillage non car ce n'est pas une "couche" ajoutée mais une couche de conversion...


----------



## moebius80 (17 Mai 2015)

pas de problème sur mon apple watch sport gris sidéral 42mm reçue ce vendredi


----------



## fporcherot (17 Mai 2015)

Moumou92 a dit:


> C'est une anodisation, donc une conversion de la couche superficielle... Écaillage impossible du coup...
> 
> Abrasion peut être, mais écaillage non car ce n'est pas une "couche" ajoutée mais une couche de conversion...


A l'usure ça peut craindre quand même non ? Plus que l'alu ?


----------



## KevX94 (17 Mai 2015)

Moumou et pour l'apple watch space black avec le revetement carbone diamant tu as des nouvelles sur l'usure ou rayure?


----------



## Deleted member 284611 (17 Mai 2015)

KevX94 a dit:


> Moumou et pour l'apple watch space black avec le revetement carbone diamant tu as des nouvelles sur l'usure ou rayure?


J'ai fait mon doctorat sur ce type de revêtement il y a quelques années... Le dlc est un dépôt, donc oui il peut s'écailler... Mais c'est un dépôt à "froid" (température basses pour du cvd), du coup les contraintes thermiques sont assez faibles et le risque d'ecaillage est bas... D'autant que les épaisseurs sont vraiment faibles (quelques microns Max). La difficulté sur le dlc, c'est d'avoir le bon rapport sp2 /sp3... Ça dépend pas mal du mélange de gaz et de la pression partielle pendant le dépôt, mais c'est un traitement bien maîtrisée aujourd'hui. 
Les pretraitements de surface sont aussi très important pour obtenir la bonne accroche sur le substrat...

Pas de très gros risques aujourd'hui, je ne sais pas chez qui il est fait pour Apple, mais ce n'est pas vraiment une technologie nouvelle... C'est une techno récente (une quinzaine d'année Max de mémoire)...


----------



## KevX94 (17 Mai 2015)

Merci Moumou pour ces précisions tres interressante pour moi car comme tu le sais c'est ce modele qui m'a fait craque [emoji6]


----------



## manu5018 (17 Mai 2015)

moi depuis une semaine rien à signaler, elle est très belle ^^


----------



## manu5018 (17 Mai 2015)

moi depuis une semaine rien à signaler, elle est très belle ^^


----------



## Vanton (18 Mai 2015)

Sur les iPhone et les iPad en cas de griffure de la matière, on voit apparaître l'alu argenté en dessous. Y a peu de chances pour que ce soit different pour la montre.


----------



## Deleted member 284611 (18 Mai 2015)

Vanton a dit:


> Sur les iPhone et les iPad en cas de griffure de la matière, on voit apparaître l'alu argenté en dessous. Y a peu de chances pour que ce soit different pour la montre.


L'avantage du dlc c'est sa dureté... Très dur, si il est bien fait il devrait garantir la durabilité de la montre...


----------



## fporcherot (18 Mai 2015)

Moumou92 a dit:


> L'avantage du dlc c'est sa dureté... Très dur, si il est bien fait il devrait garantir la durabilité de la montre...


Pour la sport tu prendrais plutôt l'alu ? Un gros risque la sidéral ?


----------



## Deleted member 284611 (18 Mai 2015)

J'ai fait le choix de la version inox pour la durabilité de ces matériaux... En tant que docteur ingénieur en matériaux, je suis confronté à la question de ce choix tous les jours, et j'ai préféré mettre un peu plus de budget pour la garder plus longtemps...

L'aluminium est un alliage tendre, même si la série 7000 est un peu plus dur que les alliages moyens... Le 316L même si c'est un alliage inox basique, est un peu plus dur et résistant... Je ne parle même pas du saphir... Les 10 ou 20g de différences ne changent rien, la montre est très légère...

Après, visuellement j'avais une préférence pour la sport grise sidéral, mais je pense que c'est le modèle le plus fragile : les griffures sur l'anodisation seront très voyantes et irreparrable... 

Bon après faut pas se prendre la tête... Je suis un peu déformé par le boulot, mais dans tous les cas se sont de bon produits...


----------



## Vanton (18 Mai 2015)

Moumou92 a dit:


> L'avantage du dlc c'est sa dureté... Très dur, si il est bien fait il devrait garantir la durabilité de la montre...


Je connais pas le dlc mais je veux bien te croire. 

Seulement ce modèle est à plus de deux fois le prix d'un modèle Sport... Ça a de quoi reculer bon nombre d'acheteurs


----------



## fporcherot (18 Mai 2015)

Moumou92 a dit:


> J'ai fait le choix de la version inox pour la durabilité de ces matériaux... En tant que docteur ingénieur en matériaux, je suis confronté à la question de ce choix tous les jours, et j'ai préféré mettre un peu plus de budget pour la garder plus longtemps...
> 
> L'aluminium est un alliage tendre, même si la série 7000 est un peu plus dur que les alliages moyens... Le 316L même si c'est un alliage inox basique, est un peu plus dur et résistant... Je ne parle même pas du saphir... Les 10 ou 20g de différences ne changent rien, la montre est très légère...
> 
> ...


Ca fait quand même peur de se retrouver avec une montre bicolore !!!


----------



## newone (18 Mai 2015)

Si ça intéresse quelqu'un :
http://detail.tmall.com/item.htm?sp...=4b87c3458297a7702bec9da678cbd03f&abbucket=14


----------



## Kyone (18 Mai 2015)

Moumou92 a dit:


> J'ai fait le choix de la version inox pour la durabilité de ces matériaux...
> 
> L'aluminium est un alliage tendre, même si la série 7000 est un peu plus dur que les alliages moyens...
> 
> ...


Ah bah c'est pratique d'avoir une pointure en matériaux sur le forum, ça permet d'avoir un avis éclairé sur ce genre de question et pas de simples suppositions que l'individu lambda ferait  Je suis un (tout petit) peu rassuré sur ce que tu dis à propos de l'aluminium 7000 car j'avais peur que ce soit vraiment trop du beurre. Pour la montre, j'avais le même dilemme que toi et finalement j'ai opté pour la Sport Gris Sidéral pour le look. J'adore la Noir Sidéral mais elle n'est aussi abordable pour un _objet hi-tech_.

D'ailleurs pour répondre à la question : non, aucun soucis de mon côté mais en même temps je ne l'ai que depuis vendredi et je t'avoue que j'essaie de faire attention à ne pas la taper partout, comme c'est un peu mon genre... 

D'ailleurs pour la protéger, j'ai commandé hier soir un pack de Best Skin Ever. Ça va forcément dénaturer le design de la montre mais j'apprécie que le film protège aussi les coins du boîtier et pas uniquement l'écran.


----------



## fousfous (18 Mai 2015)

Kyone a dit:


> Ah bah c'est pratique d'avoir une pointure en matériaux sur le forum, ça permet d'avoir un avis éclairé sur ce genre de question et pas de simples suppositions que l'individu lambda ferait  Je suis un (tout petit) peu rassuré sur ce que tu dis à propos de l'aluminium 7000 car j'avais peur que ce soit vraiment trop du beurre. Pour la montre, j'avais le même dilemme que toi et finalement j'ai opté pour la Sport Gris Sidéral pour le look. J'adore la Noir Sidéral mais elle n'est aussi abordable pour un _objet hi-tech_.


Oui l'aluminium série 7000 (maintenant reste à savoir lequel c'est) n'est pas du beurre et est utilisé par exemple pour les avions, et le gros avantage de l'aluminium c'est qu'il n'est pas vraiment rayable, il suffit juste de frotter et ça disparait.



Moumou92 a dit:


> J'ai fait le choix de la version inox pour la durabilité de ces matériaux... En tant que docteur ingénieur en matériaux, je suis confronté à la question de ce choix tous les jours, et j'ai préféré mettre un peu plus de budget pour la garder plus longtemps...


Docteur ingénieur en matériaux de quoi? Parce que la ça me semble un peu vaste comme domaine de compétence, je suis curieux de connaitre ta spécialité


----------



## Deleted member 284611 (18 Mai 2015)

fousfous a dit:


> Oui l'aluminium série 7000 (maintenant reste à savoir lequel c'est) n'est pas du beurre et est utilisé par exemple pour les avions, et le gros avantage de l'aluminium c'est qu'il n'est pas vraiment rayable, il suffit juste de frotter et ça disparait.
> 
> 
> Docteur ingénieur en matériaux de quoi? Parce que la ça me semble un peu vaste comme domaine de compétence, je suis curieux de connaitre ta spécialité



C'est pourtant bien mon titre durement gagné après 8 années d'études... Si tu veux plus de détails, en pv, je vais éviter de raconter ma vie et mon cv sur le forum...


----------



## Kyone (18 Mai 2015)

newone a dit:


> Non il n'y a pas de lien direct, j'ai contacté un de mes fournisseurs habituel car ces bracelets ne sont pas encore en vente en Chine, ça devrait sortir avant la fin du mois.
> Pourquoi ça ne sert à rien ? Esthétiquement parlant c'est le même que chez Apple, et pour le côté fonctionnel l'adaptateur intégré est similaire aussi à celui de l'Apple Watch.
> 
> Des bracelets tiers basés sur cette techno sont déjà en vente sur Amazon et fonctionnent bien, je ne vois pas pourquoi ça n'irait pas sur celui là.


Et est-ce que l'un de tes fournisseurs habituels fait des adaptateur pour 42 mm Sport Space Grey ? J'ai cherché sur aliexpress mais je n'ai trouvé que des lots de 100 pièces minimum, quand ce n'est pas 1 000.

Pour ma part, je vais me prendre un bracelet type NATO mais je n'ai pas encore trouvé l'adaptateur qui va bien et surtout j'aimerais qu'il soit "Made for Apple Watch" ou au moins avoir l'assurance que le fabricant a suivi les guidelines d'Apple.
Pour les bracelets en soi, voici ce que j'ai trouvé :
- Esprit Nato : site français qui a l'air sérieux et le bracelet a l'air de qualité (1,5 mm d'épaisseur, boucle en PVD) mais 25 € (+ 2,50 € de port) le bracelet seul, bim
- Nato Strap (et celui-là) : site australien, $15 tout compris mais boucle en plastique et je ne peux juger de la qualité.


----------



## KevX94 (18 Mai 2015)

Pas mal Kyone cette protection qui fait aussi le bord bonne idee et sa reste discret [emoji6]


----------



## newone (18 Mai 2015)

Kyone a dit:


> Et est-ce que l'un de tes fournisseurs habituels fait des adaptateur pour 42 mm Sport Space Grey ? J'ai cherché sur aliexpress mais je n'ai trouvé que des lots de 100 pièces minimum, quand ce n'est pas 1 000.
> 
> Pour ma part, je vais me prendre un bracelet type NATO mais je n'ai pas encore trouvé l'adaptateur qui va bien et surtout j'aimerais qu'il soit "Made for Apple Watch" ou au moins avoir l'assurance que le fabricant a suivi les guidelines d'Apple.
> Pour les bracelets en soi, voici ce que j'ai trouvé :
> ...



Pour te répondre, 

J'ai trouvé ça vite fait sur Ali c'est un fournisseur reconnu apparement.
http://www.aliexpress.com/item/Omni...atch-Band-Adapter-For-iwatch/32330966905.html

Il y a 4 choix (matérialisé par des cases) si tu les survole avec ta souri ça te marquera ce que c'est, normalement c'est celle tout à droite.

J'ai envoyé un mail au vendeur pour savoir si il avait des photos et des disponibilités.

Il faut savoir que les chinois ne sont pas encore au stade de prod à grande échelle de produits spécialisés dans l'Apple Watch, faut croire qu'ils ont étés pris de cours (bizarre pour des Chinois)
Donc quasiment tous les trucs sympa et adaptateurs ne sont pas encore vraiment disponible (attendre fin mai pour commencer à voir des bons trucs)


----------



## Kyone (18 Mai 2015)

newone a dit:


> Pour te répondre,
> 
> J'ai trouvé ça vite fait sur Ali c'est un fournisseur reconnu apparement.
> http://www.aliexpress.com/item/Omni...atch-Band-Adapter-For-iwatch/32330966905.html
> ...


Merci pour ces info., newone.

Effectivement ils ont l'air pris de court car la plupart des adaptateurs que je trouve sont plutôt chers et, surtout, disponibles que dans 3 à 6 semaines. En fait je pense qu'ils copient tellement Apple qu'ils ont décidé de faire les mêmes délais de livraison.

Je prie en tout cas pour qu'ils prennent les spécifications sorties par Apple sur les dimensions de la patte (?) du bracelet !

D'ailleurs, faudrait que j'aille faire un tour dans les boutiques du coin, j'habite dans le XIIIe.


----------



## Monsieurte (19 Mai 2015)

Si quelqu'un a une photo de  l'Apple Watch Sport Gris Sidéral avec un bracelet magnétique en cuir marron je suis preneur. 
Je pense que cette combinaison peut être cool mais j'attends de voir avant de craquer.


----------



## Vanton (20 Mai 2015)

Le cuir grège ne m'a pas particulièrement emballé lors de ma visite à l'Apple store... Il a un côté un peu kaki. Le marron des bracelets boucle moderne 38mm est plus réussi je trouve. Mais c'est assez subjectif je suppose.

Je n'ai pas pensé à tester des combinaisons non officielles, j'ai plutôt utilisé mon temps pour comparer les modèles qui m'intéressaient à l'achat. 

Mais si par hasard j'ai l'occasion d'y retourner dans un futur pas trop lointain je testerai des combinaisons différentes. Cela dit je reste convaincu que le passant très brillant du bracelet grège rendra moyen avec la Sort gris sideral mat...


----------



## boodou (23 Mai 2015)

Apple Watch Sport Gris Sidéral 42mm au poignet depuis 2 semaines, aucune rayures à signaler.
Mais bon, je n'ai pas eu de choc pour l'instant 
A mon avis c'est plutôt l'écran qui risque de subir des micro rayures avec le temps, mais tout comme pour un iphone je trouve cela moche de coller des films protecteurs. C'est un objet, faut faire un peu gaffe mais le laisser vivre et pas stresser pour rien


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (23 Mai 2015)

Cette montre c'est du toc, elle se détruit au moindre choc se raye à la moindre occasion et Apple la vend au prix du platine alors qu'elle est faite de matériaux et composants bas de gamme. Elle vaut clairement pas le coup qu'on s'y intéresse même une seule seconde.


----------



## Deleted member 284611 (23 Mai 2015)

iPotable a dit:


> Cette montre c'est du toc, elle se détruit au moindre choc se raye à la moindre occasion et Apple la vend au prix du platine alors qu'elle est faite de matériaux et composants bas de gamme. Elle vaut clairement pas le coup qu'on s'y intéresse même une seule seconde.


Amis du troll bonsoir...

3 affirmations a la ligne, pas d'arguments: bref du troll...


----------



## Gwen (25 Mai 2015)

Pour une fois, je n'y vois pas de Troll. Je vois juste une personne qui s'est documenté sur la montre Apple et qui remarque que c'est une montre excrément fragile. Il ne cite pas ses sources, mais en général, c’est principalement MacG ou le forum lui-même.

Moi aussi, je suis super déçu par la solidité de cette montre. Quand on voit la mésaventure de Micaele Chiocci, cela fait froid dans le dos.

Si la montre valait 200€, je ne dirais pas la même chose, mais quand on voit des prix à quatre chiffres, c'est inadmissible pour cette qualité-là.


----------



## mpowder (25 Mai 2015)

C est pas une GCHOCK mais un objet technologique.
Tu explose ta montre tu fait marcher ton assurance responsabilité .
Tu casse ta vitre tu fait marcher l Apple care.
Quand on voit les centaines de crash test sur le net si il suffit de 60 euros pour avoir une neuve c est un peu trop facile.


----------



## Vanton (25 Mai 2015)

gwen a dit:


> Pour une fois, je n'y vois pas de Troll. Je vois juste une personne qui s'est documenté sur la montre Apple et qui remarque que c'est une montre excrément fragile. Il ne cite pas ses sources, mais en général, c’est principalement MacG ou le forum lui-même.
> 
> Moi aussi, je suis super déçu par la solidité de cette montre. Quand on voit la mésaventure de Micaele Chiocci, cela fait froid dans le dos.
> 
> Si la montre valait 200€, je ne dirais pas la même chose, mais quand on voit des prix à quatre chiffres, c'est inadmissible pour cette qualité-là.


En l'occurrence c'est une sport à 450€ max... On est loin des 4 chiffres. Et les pros de l'horlogerie te diraient que même les montres à plusieurs dizaines de milliers d'euros ne raffolent pas des accidents de vélo et autres agressions...


----------



## Gwen (25 Mai 2015)

mpowder a dit:


> Tu casse ta vitre tu fait marcher l Apple care.



Justement, non, Apple refuse la réparation d'une montre dont l'écran est cassé et non juste fêlé 



Vanton a dit:


> En l'occurrence c'est une sport à 450€ max... On est loin des 4 chiffres. Et les pros de l'horlogerie te diraient que même les montres à plusieurs dizaines de milliers d'euros ne raffolent pas des accidents de vélo et autres agressions...



Je doute de la solidité de celle qui est à quatre chiffres également. Déjà, le bracelet milanais semble être un adepte des rayures.

Par contre, c'est vrai que les autres montres ne doivent pas non plus aimer les chutes. C'est pour ça que je ne porte que des Swatch ou actuellement une Pebble. SI elles cassent, je peux en changer facilement et sans me serrer la ceinture. En plus, je peux en avoir plusieurs à porter en différente occasion.


----------



## canna03 (25 Mai 2015)

Oui mais dans cet accident ,il n'y a pas que la vitre de cassée :la montre est explosée


----------



## mpowder (25 Mai 2015)

Voilà un commentaires trouvé dans l article avec lequel je suis 100 % d accord :
Les gars soyons objectifs. Vous avez vu l'état de cet Apple Watch ? On dirait qu'il est passé sous un camion. Déjà qu'il est difficile de retirer les cassures de verres à cause de la colle et celui-ci n'a même plus de verre du tout et tous les composants internes sont amochés. Si Apple acceptent de tels dégâts à la réparation il finira par offrir des Apple Watch à quiconque leur apporte un Apple Watch après l'avoir torturé...
Perso, je n'aurai jamais ramené mon Apple Watch au magasin après l'avoir détruit ainsi, c'est limite se moquer des réparateurs.
On est tous sûrs d'un truc c'est que Apple est très généreux en matière de remplacement de produits mais là c'est trop.
Ceci est MON point de vue.


----------



## Vanton (25 Mai 2015)

Apple ne répare pas de toute façon alors bon... C'est toujours un échange contre un reconditionné. Ce produit n'est pas conçu pour être réparé. 

Et l'état de la montre est simple à comprendre : l'écran en verre sert de couvercle. Il s'est détaché sous le choc et on a donc accès à l'intérieur... C'est vrai que c'est pas joli joli à voir, mais l'écran étant posé sur le boitier en métal et très proéminent, il est très probable qu'il saute au premier gros choc latéral.


----------



## robertodino (25 Mai 2015)

mpowder a dit:


> Voilà un commentaires trouvé dans l article avec lequel je suis 100 % d accord :
> Les gars soyons objectifs. Vous avez vu l'état de cet Apple Watch ? On dirait qu'il est passé sous un camion. Déjà qu'il est difficile de retirer les cassures de verres à cause de la colle et celui-ci n'a même plus de verre du tout et tous les composants internes sont amochés. Si Apple acceptent de tels dégâts à la réparation il finira par offrir des Apple Watch à quiconque leur apporte un Apple Watch après l'avoir torturé...
> Perso, je n'aurai jamais ramené mon Apple Watch au magasin après l'avoir détruit ainsi, c'est limite se moquer des réparateurs.
> On est tous sûrs d'un truc c'est que Apple est très généreux en matière de remplacement de produits mais là c'est trop.
> Ceci est MON point de vue.



Si ce n'étais pas à moi que c'étais arrivé je pense que j'aurais dit pareil que toi. 
J'ai déjà détaillé mon accident. Je ne suis pas un Youtube fracasseur ou autre guignol qui s'amuse à détruire délibérément un petit bijou comme cette montre. Ceux qui me connaissent savent que je revend mon matériel sur iOccasions, toujours comme neuf et très bien entretenu! J'ai subi un accident assez violent et j'ai eu de la chance!

L'intérieur est indemne, ce que vous voyez et qui semble amoché sont les câbles qui sont connectés à l'écran et vu que l'écran s'est détaché lors du choc à terre... (j'ai rappé le sol avec tout mon bras). Seul la batterie s'est détachée lors du choc, apparement elle n'est que légèrement collée. MacG a rajouté d'autres photos à l'article depuis. Lors de mon appel au service AC, on m'a demandé d'enlever les bracelets, j'ai donc enlevé le contour de l'écran qui comporte les petits débris de pour ne pas me couper (ceux qui ont une Watch comprendront).


----------



## mpowder (25 Mai 2015)

Je remet pas en cause ton témoignage .
Comment dire .......
J ai une autre théorie effectivement .
En voyant ta montre explosé ils ont sûrement pensé que le choc était anormalement Élevé .
Et vu le nombre de crash test des consignes on due être donné .
Mais .....
Il est possible que le SAV d Apple n a pas encore le recule et l expérience pour juger de la façon dont va résister la montre .
Et que peux être dans l avenir on va se rendre compte que la montre explose littéralement au moindre choc un peu plus violent que la normal.
Je sais pas si je me suis bien fait comprendre [emoji16]


----------



## robertodino (25 Mai 2015)

Aucun souci  

C'est compréhensible. Moi même j'ai eu du mal à y croire après m'être remis du choc.

Après comme je l'ai dit dans l'article, c'est ma deuxième chute en dix ans. Tu sais j'ai pas seulement perdu ma montre, mais aussi un Trek Madonne 2.1 (le moins cher de mes vélos). Une chance que je sois en une seule pièce. Mais bon, j'ai du mal a dormir depuis. Surtout à cause de cette montre que j'attendais avec impatience. 

Le problème de tout cycliste c'est qu'on est souvent trop sûrs de soi. J'ai retenu la leçon sur ce point.


----------



## Gwen (25 Mai 2015)

Le souci dans ce cas, c'est que lorsque tu souscris une assurance casse de ce type, et qu'aucune clause ne détermine le degré de casse, l'assureur n'a aucun motif légitime pour refuser le remplacement.

Comme je l'ai dit, Apple refuse une montre cassée et non juste fêlée. Un peu gros je trouve. Pour moi, cette montre a juste l'écran cassé, du coup, l'intérieur se voit clairement. Je ne vois pas comment il en serait autrement.

De plus, c'est à l'assurance de prouver que la montre a été cassée volontairement si c'est la seule chose qu'elles peuvent refuser. Là, Apple refuse de jouer le jeu en tant qu'intermédiaire de l'assurance.

Perso, ça me refroidit ce genre d'histoire. Autant sur la solidité de la montre que sur l'honnêteté d'Apple.


----------



## robertodino (25 Mai 2015)

Apple ma recontacté dans la journée, je leur envoie la montre et ils pourront voir. Une autre personne du service en Irlande m'a contacté pour voir comment se déroule le problème au niveau de l'assurance, il me recontacte dans deux jours quand il en saura plus. Donc même à ce niveau là c'est encore nouveau pour Apple.


----------



## pandore78 (25 Mai 2015)

La "bonne" chose dans ton malheur c'est qu'on sait maintenant que la batterie de la watch 42 fait 242Mah


----------



## Vanton (25 Mai 2015)

De toute façon avec la médiatisation je pense qu'ils céderont dans le doute... C'est quoi 450€ pour éviter de la mauvaise pub ?

Beyoncé se balade avec une montre à plusieurs dizaines de milliers de dollars...


----------



## robertodino (25 Mai 2015)

Vanton a dit:


> De toute façon avec la médiatisation je pense qu'ils céderont dans le doute... C'est quoi 450€ pour éviter de la mauvaise pub ?
> 
> Beyoncé se balade avec une montre à plusieurs dizaines de milliers de dollars...



Oui mais moi j'ai pas le cul de Beyoncé... [emoji7][emoji7][emoji7]


----------



## mpowder (25 Mai 2015)

robertodino a dit:


> Apple ma recontacté dans la journée, je leur envoie la montre et ils pourront voir. Une autre personne du service en Irlande m'a contacté pour voir comment se déroule le problème au niveau de l'assurance, il me recontacte dans deux jours quand il en saura plus. Donc même à ce niveau là c'est encore nouveau pour Apple.


Tant mieux si ça s'arrange. Moi je te le dit ils sont sur les dents avec les crash test.

Envoie-leur une photo de ton vélo [emoji12]


----------



## robertodino (25 Mai 2015)

Tu rigoles mais je le leur ai proposé, j'étais même prêt à leur envoyer mon certificat médical. Ils ont pas voulu. Et oui [emoji48]


----------



## Musaran (26 Mai 2015)

Bonjour,

Je souhaite faire l'acquisition d'un bracelet supplémentaire pour ma future Watch Sport Space Grey.

Je n'arrive pas à trouver de photos combinant la Space Grey avec les bracelet suivants :
- Sport Bleu
- Sport Blanc
- Sport Vert

Je suis preneur si vous avez l'occasion de trouver une photo, ou peut être d'en faire une vous même


----------



## Doowii (26 Mai 2015)

Je suis curieux de voir aussi avec le bracelet vert j'ai essayé sur mixyourwatch mais c'est pas terrible


----------



## Musaran (26 Mai 2015)

J'ai trouvé 2 photo d'une Space Grey avec un bracelet sport Bleu sur MacRumors


----------



## Shynii95 (26 Mai 2015)

Je suis preneur également !


----------



## Gwen (26 Mai 2015)

Envois leur une photo de ton cul alors, peut être que ça peut les intéresser pour comparer avec celui de Beyoncé


----------



## robertodino (26 Mai 2015)

gwen a dit:


> Envois leur une photo de ton cul alors, peut être que ça peut les intéresser pour comparer avec celui de Beyoncé


[emoji12][emoji8][emoji12]


----------



## Vanton (26 Mai 2015)

Cook pourrait y être sensible...


----------



## anti2703 (26 Mai 2015)

Musaran a dit:


> Bonjour,
> 
> Je souhaite faire l'acquisition d'un bracelet supplémentaire pour ma future Watch Sport Space Grey.
> 
> ...




Bon bah je crois que j'arrive en messie puisque j'ai tout ce que tu demandes 

bleu
http://antoinewandel.com/wp-content/uploads/FullSizeRender.jpg
http://antoinewandel.com/wp-content/uploads/FullSizeRender-2.jpg

blanc
http://antoinewandel.com/wp-content/uploads/IMG_6592-e1432664906916.jpg
http://antoinewandel.com/wp-content/uploads/IMG_6591-e1432664891829.jpg

vert
http://antoinewandel.com/wp-content/uploads/FullSizeRender-3.jpg
http://antoinewandel.com/wp-content/uploads/IMG_6954.jpg

Ailleurs dans le poste certaines personne voulait voir le bracelet milanais avec la sport gris sidéral, c'est ici.
Il s'agit d'un bracelet 38 avec une montre en 42. L'intérêt c'est que sur les cotés l'on ne voit pas que les deux matériaux ne sont pas de la même couleur.

maille milanaise
http://antoinewandel.com/wp-content/uploads/IMG_6933-e1432649715425.jpg
http://antoinewandel.com/wp-content/uploads/IMG_6932-e1432649733551.jpg

Ça évite cette effet là assez disgracieux. (merci à nicolas furno pour la photo envoyé par sms). ;-)
http://antoinewandel.com/wp-content/uploads/IMG_4448-e1432665243176.jpg


Voilà si vous voulez autres choses les gars n'hésitez pas


----------



## Musaran (26 Mai 2015)

anti2703 a dit:


> Bon bah je crois que j'arrive en messie puisque j'ai tout ce que tu demandes
> 
> bleu
> http://antoinewandel.com/wp-content/uploads/FullSizeRender.jpg
> ...




MERCI !
J'instabuy le bleu et le blanc


----------



## anti2703 (26 Mai 2015)

Musaran a dit:


> MERCI !
> J'instabuy le bleu et le blanc



Perso j'étais pas fan du blanc ^^
Si tu habites pas trop loin d'un Apple Store renseigne toi, ils ont reçus des bracelet. 
En tout cas sur Paris ils ont un peu de tout.


----------



## Vanton (26 Mai 2015)

anti2703 a dit:


> Bon bah je crois que j'arrive en messie puisque j'ai tout ce que tu demandes
> 
> bleu
> http://antoinewandel.com/wp-content/uploads/FullSizeRender.jpg
> ...


Tu l'as vautrée ? Y a une marque sur la couronne et l'angle... ?


----------



## anti2703 (26 Mai 2015)

Vanton a dit:


> Tu l'as vautrée ? Y a une marque sur la couronne et l'angle... ?



Oui elle a bouffé le bitume à quelques occasion. Mais bon c'est pas très grave ni très visible. D'autant plus que les capteurs cardiaques sous la montre sont défectueux comme cet article de M4E l'indique.
http://mac4ever.com/101168/

J'ai contacté Apple Care et la nouvelle arrive demain via UPS.


----------



## Vanton (26 Mai 2015)

Non mais alors ça par contre... J'ai VRAIMENT pas compris le problème... Quel est le souci ?


----------



## Musaran (26 Mai 2015)

anti2703 a dit:


> Perso j'étais pas fan du blanc ^^
> Si tu habites pas trop loin d'un Apple Store renseigne toi, ils ont reçus des bracelet.
> En tout cas sur Paris ils ont un peu de tout.



A Paris, c'est pas ce qui manque des Apple Store .
Dans ce cas, j'annule le blanc, et j'attends de recevoir ma Watch.


----------



## anti2703 (26 Mai 2015)

Vanton a dit:


> Non mais alors ça par contre... J'ai VRAIMENT pas compris le problème... Quel est le souci ?




Il y a une espèce de buée sous les capteurs. Ça empêche pas vraiment la montre de fonctionner ni de prendre le rythme cardiaque. Mais dans mon cas (montre amochée) il fallait bien trouver une excuse pour procédé à l'échange sans payer les 65€ d'Apple care + .

[emoji56][emoji56]


----------



## Vanton (26 Mai 2015)

Tu parles pas des tâches jaunes ? Qui à mon avis sont les pattes des LED


----------



## Shynii95 (26 Mai 2015)

J'aime bien le bracelet blanc. Je ne sais pas ce que vous en pensez. 
Le maille milanaise bof


----------



## Monsieurte (27 Mai 2015)

Si quelqu'un a une photo de la WS GS et du bracelet en cuir (à boudin) gris sable je suis preneur. J'hésite à me le prendre.


----------



## Vanton (27 Mai 2015)

J'ai le bracelet gris sidéral mais pas la montre noire... 

T'as pas de bol en plus, j'ai un pote qui a une gris sideral et on devait se voir pour que je lui montre ma montre. Et on aurait certainement testé les échanges de bracelet... Mais on n'a pas eu l'occasion de le faire encore et je m'absente quelques jours...


----------



## cillab (27 Mai 2015)

anti2703 a dit:


> Bon bah je crois que j'arrive en messie puisque j'ai tout ce que tu demandes
> 
> bleu
> http://antoinewandel.com/wp-content/uploads/FullSizeRender.jpg
> ...


----------



## cillab (27 Mai 2015)

anti2703 a dit:


> Bon bah je crois que j'arrive en messie puisque j'ai tout ce que tu demandes
> 
> bleu
> http://antoinewandel.com/wp-content/uploads/FullSizeRender.jpg
> ...


----------



## cillab (27 Mai 2015)

je n'y crois pas  maintenant ,c'est  viens me voir ,je vais te montrer ma MONTRE j'ais du louper un épisode


----------



## Vanton (28 Mai 2015)

Simple curiosité pour le produit


----------



## Argeuh (28 Mai 2015)

robertodino a dit:


> Tu rigoles mais je le leur ai proposé, j'étais même prêt à leur envoyer mon certificat médical. Ils ont pas voulu. Et oui [emoji48]



J'espère que cette histoire se finira bien pour toi.


----------



## cillab (28 Mai 2015)

anti2703 a dit:


> Bon bah je crois que j'arrive en messie puisque j'ai tout ce que tu demandes
> 
> bleu
> http://antoinewandel.com/wp-content/uploads/FullSizeRender.jpg
> ...




le Blanc,le Bleu passe mais le Vert fait vraiment Plastoc cela ,n'engage que moi quant à la cote de maille milanaise les visiteurs,sont de retour  bon boulot pour les photos


----------



## anti2703 (28 Mai 2015)

@cillab

Merci.
Mais je te rassure le "boulot" n'a pas été très compliqué 
Je suis possesseur du vert et du bleu. Quand au blanc j'ai pu l'essayer chez Colette


----------



## cillab (29 Mai 2015)

anti2703 a dit:


> @cillab
> 
> Merci.
> Mais je te rassure le "boulot" n'a pas été très compliqué
> Je suis possesseur du vert et du bleu. Quand au blanc j'ai pu l'essayer chez Colette



veinard tu a essayer Colette  elle n'est pas encore a la retraite ??  je reconnais la que tu es un garçon de gout


----------



## anti2703 (29 Mai 2015)

@cillab

J'ai surtout des anciens collègues / amis qui y bossent. Du coup pour essayer tous les bracelets et même la watch édition ça aide


----------



## Jura39 (31 Mai 2015)

anti2703 a dit:


> @cillab
> 
> J'ai surtout des anciens collègues / amis qui y bossent. Du coup pour essayer tous les bracelets et même la watch édition ça aide



ça aide


----------



## neel (31 Mai 2015)

Musaran a dit:


> J'ai pas fait gaffe si on en a déjà parlé dans le topic ou pas.
> 
> Je serai plus intéressé par celui la moi perso  : http://www.monoweardesign.com/shop/black-metal
> Des vraies photo sur macrumors : http://forums.macrumors.com/showthread.php?t=1881395


Merci pour le lien , les bracelets cuirs ont l'air d'être vraiment très bien .
D'ailleurs j'ai craqué pour le cuir marron [emoji12] je reviendrai vers vous dès réception pour plus de détail sur la qualité/prix [emoji403]


----------



## loukoum42 (1 Juin 2015)

Je suis ravie de mon bracelet acheté 29 euros et quelques sur Amazon


----------



## Locke (1 Juin 2015)

loukoum42 a dit:


> Au secours y a eu un bug ! Un modo peut venir faire le ménage





> Je suis ravie de mon bracelet acheté 29 euros et quelque sur Amazone
> Je suis ravie de mon bracelet acheté 29 euros et quelques sur Amazon


Pas tout à fait un bug, tu as quand même modifié entretemps ton message d'origine. 

Et un message peut-être édité/modifié pendant une heure, alors on ne se précipite pas pour en faire un autre. Merci d'en tenir compte.


----------



## Vanton (1 Juin 2015)

Le souci c'est que parfois ils n'apparaissent tout bonnement pas...


----------



## mnav (1 Juin 2015)

J'ai acheté le même bracelet que Loukoum. Y'a un pb: qd on le met , le cardio fréquence ne marche pas! Les lumières vertes ne s.allument pas. Si l'on remet le bracelet Apple pas de pb. Testé plusieurs fois. J.ai même cru que ma montre était en rade.


----------



## Yzelig (1 Juin 2015)

mnav a dit:


> J'ai acheté le même bracelet que Loukoum. Y'a un pb: qd on le met , le cardio fréquence ne marche pas! Les lumières vertes ne s.allument pas. Si l'on remet le bracelet Apple pas de pb. Testé plusieurs fois. J.ai même cru que ma montre était en rade.



C'est quoi ce truc ? La watch ne marcherait pas bien avec un bracelet non fournit par Apple...?


----------



## fousfous (1 Juin 2015)

Meme avec un bracelet en moins ça s'allume bien.


----------



## Boris 41 (2 Juin 2015)

C'est la crainte que j'avais, les personnes qui confirmaient que la montre fonctionne sans bracelet m'avaient rassurées il y a quelques semaines mais visiblement Apple a bien trouver quelque chose. Maintenant reste à voir de quel ordre est l'astuce pour savoir s'il faudra obligatoirement passer par leur programme Made for Apple Watch pour avoir un bracelet qui ne plombe pas des fonctionnalités...


----------



## mnav (2 Juin 2015)

Je vous assure que c'est vrai: bracelet JTech rouge. J'ai recommencé ce matin et ai du faire un reset pour que le capteur remarche. Je vais essayer avec celle d'un pote.


----------



## Boris 41 (2 Juin 2015)

Tu pourrais faire 2 photos de la partie en contact avec la montre des deux côtés pour voir comment elle est conçue sur ce bracelet ?


----------



## mnav (2 Juin 2015)

Ok ce soir, comment on poste une photo?


----------



## Vanton (2 Juin 2015)

Ça me semble assez peu crédible... À mon avis y a erreur d'interprétation...


----------



## newone (2 Juin 2015)

Juste pour info, j'ai essayé sans bracelet et ça marche super chez moi, et même posée sur le poignet la fréq cardiaque fonctionne.

J'ai du mal à comprendre comment la montre fait la différence entre
 1- Le bracelet officiel        OK 
 2- L'absence de bracelet   OK 
 3- Un bracelet tiers          NOK ?


----------



## Boris 41 (2 Juin 2015)

Une petite puce dans le bracelet qui fonctionne sans contact ça peut tout à fait exister, la montre ne vérifierait sa présence qu'en cas de présence d'un bracelet grâce au mécanisme de maintien du bracelet... Ca semble peu probable mais c'est une possibilité.


----------



## Vanton (2 Juin 2015)

Une puce c'est très peu probable... Entre les bracelets en fluoroélastomere, en cuir, en métal... Aller y glisser une puce semble farfelu. Les attaches des bracelets boucle classique et boucle moderne par exemple sont d'une finesse qui laisse peu de place à quelque chose. Et puis comment les alimenter ces puces ?


----------



## Boris 41 (2 Juin 2015)

C'est peu probable on est bien d'accords mais ça n'est pas techniquement impossible. Il existe des puces passives et elles pourraient très bien se placer dans le bracelet.


----------



## Vanton (2 Juin 2015)

En tout cas si ça s'avère ça risque de coûter cher à Apple... La montre fonctionnant parfaitement sans bracelet, y aurait une vraie volonté d'entraver la concurrence si un bracelet tiers entraînait un blocage totalement logiciel


----------



## Boris 41 (2 Juin 2015)

Et pourtant ça ne serait pas un coup d'essai, ils l'ont déjà fait avec le Lightning. Une puce, un programme officiel et le blocage des contrevenants...


----------



## fousfous (2 Juin 2015)

Boris 41 a dit:


> Et pourtant ça ne serait pas un coup d'essai, ils l'ont déjà fait avec le Lightning. Une puce, un programme officiel et le blocage des contrevenants...


Oui enfin la c'est différent parce que dans tout les cas il y a une puce...


----------



## Vanton (2 Juin 2015)

Lightning y a quand même un risque pour l'objet. Et même pour l'utilisateur en cas de court circuit. Alors qu'un bracelet... Enfin y a un risque de chute mais c'est quand même autre chose qu'une erreur dans l'assignation des broches sur le lightning...


----------



## Boris 41 (3 Juin 2015)

Ils peuvent invoquer la qualité des matériaux et le risque pour la santé. Des utilisateurs du sport ont déjà des marques rouges alors qu'est ce que ça serait avec du très bas de gamme bourré de produits comme l'est le cuir bas de gamme produit au Bangladesh ?

Encore une fois c'est un scénario qui ne me plairait pas du tout, mais je pense qu'un jour ou l'autre ça arrivera.


----------



## fousfous (3 Juin 2015)

Remarque il suffit juste de voir la tête des fermoirs pour comprendre qu'on ne pourra plus serrer la montre sans se saigner le poignet...


----------



## Vanton (3 Juin 2015)

Oui c'est ce qui fait le plus mal quand on regarde les bracelets tiers... Les fermoirs d'Apple sont une vraie réussite.


----------



## Boris 41 (3 Juin 2015)

La conception Apple fait tout la différence, et même s'il y a quelques défauts de jeunesse c'est aussi valable pour la partie logicielle de la montre et la cohérence matériel/logiciel. Après une semaine d'utilisation je suis largement rassuré par rapport à tout ce que j'avais pu lire avant et aujourd'hui je n'envisage pas l'achat d'un bracelet tiers pour les raisons citées.


----------



## newone (3 Juin 2015)

Autant je trouvais tous les bracelets jolis sur l'alu argenté autant j'avais du mal à appréhender sur une space grey.
Mais finalement vos photos m'ont rassuré, c'est tout aussi beau !

Par contre je n'arrive pas à trouver la Space grey alu avec un bracelet rose  si jamais...

Sinon Space grey + loop cuir bleu <3


----------



## loukoum42 (3 Juin 2015)

Aucun souci de capteur avec le bracelet rouge

Je lorgnais sur le bracelet milanais , mais 169  euros le bracelet , j'en ai pas le budget pour l'instant , je me suis fait plaisir en achetant celui ci
Voici celui reçu aujourd'hui , commandé sur ebay à une société française , reçu en 5 jours : 22 euros et des poussières et avec les adaptateurs 











http://www.ebay.fr/itm/111683255714...49&var=410690959863&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT


----------



## loukoum42 (3 Juin 2015)

Désolée pour les messages à répétition plus haut mais j'avais l'impression que ça ne voulait pas me les prendre alors que lui posté juste au dessus , ça a fonctionné tout de suite


----------



## Boris 41 (3 Juin 2015)

Ça fait vraiment crade par rapport à celui d'Apple je trouve...


----------



## kakashifr59 (3 Juin 2015)

Boris 41 a dit:


> Ça fait vraiment crade par rapport à celui d'Apple je trouve...



Oui mais il peut s'en prendre 6 comme ca pour le même prix ^^


----------



## valerie33 (3 Juin 2015)

loukoum42 a dit:


> Aucun souci de capteur avec le bracelet rouge
> 
> Je lorgnais sur le bracelet milanais , mais 169  euros le bracelet , j'en ai pas le budget pour l'instant , je me suis fait plaisir en achetant celui ci
> Voici celui reçu aujourd'hui , commandé sur ebay à une société française , reçu en 5 jours : 22 euros et des poussières et avec les adaptateurs
> ...


Il y a moyen de remettre une photo avec une bonne lumière ?  ps: j'ai commandé le même bracelet sur amazone..


----------



## valerie33 (3 Juin 2015)

loukoum42 a dit:


> Aucun souci de capteur avec le bracelet rouge
> 
> Je lorgnais sur le bracelet milanais , mais 169  euros le bracelet , j'en ai pas le budget pour l'instant , je me suis fait plaisir en achetant celui ci
> Voici celui reçu aujourd'hui , commandé sur ebay à une société française , reçu en 5 jours : 22 euros et des poussières et avec les adaptateurs
> ...


Sorry , mais effectivement , le bracelet n'est pas mis en évidence sur la photo.. :-(


----------



## Deleted member 284611 (4 Juin 2015)

Boris 41 a dit:


> Ça fait vraiment crade par rapport à celui d'Apple je trouve...


Il est immonde...


----------



## joeGuillian (4 Juin 2015)

Assez en accord avec les commentaires ce bracelet milanais tiers n'offre pas un rendu flatteur...


----------



## Kaji (5 Juin 2015)

De toute façon, pour l'instant on a surtout des bracelets cheaps fait par de petites sociétés ou des contrefacteurs Chinois. J'imagine que quand ceux de qualité débarqueront, les prix seront pas loin de ceux pratiqués par Apple.

Lorsqu'on voit le prix de certaines Smart Cover tierces pour iPad (au demeurant de très grande qualité)...


----------



## Macuserman (5 Juin 2015)

Idem. San vouloir gâcher le plaisir il est hyper laid. On dirait un assemblage raté de cadmium plomb étain ^^


----------



## jahrom (5 Juin 2015)

kakashifr59 a dit:


> Oui mais il peut s'en prendre 6 comme ca pour le même prix ^^



Ouais enfin 6 x moche = toujours moche 

Mieux vaux 6 fois rien.


----------



## Kyone (5 Juin 2015)

Erf, pauvre loukoum42 qui était tout content de son achat.

Pour ma part, j'ai commandé (et pas encore reçu) :
- adaptateur noir (pour  Watch Sport 42 Space Gray) de Goldvogerl. La qualité a l'air bonne et surtout il est indiqué qu'ils utilisent les gabarits fournis par Apple. C'est un Munichois qui a un craftshop avec sa maman et m'ont l'air sérieux... du moins plus que d'autre fabriquants / revendeurs d'adaptateurs que j'ai vus.
- bracelet Nato rouge taille 24
- bracelet Zulu olive taille 24

Et dans un autre registre, j'ai reçu mes Best Skins Ever pour Apple Watch et j'en ai installée une hier. C'était pas évident au début mais c'est assez facile une fois qu'on a compris comment ça marchait. Le résultat est plutôt discret et j'espère que ça va tenir et la protéger longtemps, même si je l'ai un peu mise comme un porkitos. J'avais la flemme de la décoller pour la recoller à nouveau.


----------



## Doowii (5 Juin 2015)

Le verre ion-X résiste bien aux rayures pas besoin de film.


----------



## Kyone (5 Juin 2015)

Doowii a dit:


> Le verre ion-X résiste bien aux rayures pas besoin de film.


En fait ma flippe, ce n'est pas tant les rayures mais plus de taper un peu fort un coin de ma montre (dans un coin de table ou un mur par exemple) et que la vitre casse. La skin en question couvre les bords de la montre.


----------



## Doowii (5 Juin 2015)

Si tu tape à mon avis le skin servira rien.


----------



## Robert3 (5 Juin 2015)

Je viens de commander ce bracelet sur Amazon. J'espère que l'adaptateur tient bien. Je trouve le bracelet sport officiel d'Apple pas sécurisé contre le vol à l'arraché. 

http://www.amazon.fr/Montre-Leather...6729&sr=8-92&keywords=bracelet+apple+watch+38


----------



## Kyone (6 Juin 2015)

Doowii a dit:


> Si tu tape à mon avis le skin servira rien.


Je pense que les propriétés élastiques de la skin permettraient d'amortir le choc. Après tout dépend de la force de celui-ci. Si je mets un coup de marteau dessus, je pense bien que le plastique transmettra une grosse partie du choc au métal ou au verre et la skin ne servira pas à grand chose.


----------



## kakashifr59 (6 Juin 2015)

Robert3 a dit:


> Je viens de commander ce bracelet sur Amazon. J'espère que l'adaptateur tient bien. Je trouve le bracelet sport officiel d'Apple pas sécurisé contre le vol à l'arraché.
> 
> http://www.amazon.fr/Montre-Leather...6729&sr=8-92&keywords=bracelet+apple+watch+38



Le système d'attache est fournie pour ce prix ? Ou alors tu en as déjà un ?


----------



## Deleted member 284611 (6 Juin 2015)

Kyone a dit:


> Je pense que les propriétés élastiques de la skin permettraient d'amortir le choc. Après tout dépend de la force de celui-ci. Si je mets un coup de marteau dessus, je pense bien que le plastique transmettra une grosse partie du choc au métal ou au verre et la skin ne servira pas à grand chose.


Les propriétés d'amortissement... L'élasticité n'a jamais absorbé aucune énergie... Attention à ce qui est dit...

Aucune chance qu'une si petite couche amortisse quoi que ce soit cependant...


----------



## Robert3 (6 Juin 2015)

kakashifr59 a dit:


> Le système d'attache est fournie pour ce prix ? Ou alors tu en as déjà un ?


 D'après les photos oui, je les ai pas encore reçus. La description n'est pas claire.


----------



## zuzjr (6 Juin 2015)

loukoum42 a dit:


> Aucun souci de capteur avec le bracelet rouge
> 
> Je lorgnais sur le bracelet milanais , mais 169  euros le bracelet , j'en ai pas le budget pour l'instant , je me suis fait plaisir en achetant celui ci
> Voici celui reçu aujourd'hui , commandé sur ebay à une société française , reçu en 5 jours : 22 euros et des poussières et avec les adaptateurs
> ...



Désolé mais c'est comme si tu mettais des jantes 15 pouces sur une Lamborghini...


----------



## fousfous (6 Juin 2015)

Robert3 a dit:


> Je viens de commander ce bracelet sur Amazon. J'espère que l'adaptateur tient bien. Je trouve le bracelet sport officiel d'Apple pas sécurisé contre le vol à l'arraché.
> 
> http://www.amazon.fr/Montre-Leather...6729&sr=8-92&keywords=bracelet+apple+watch+38


Ça tiendra moins bien que le bracelet sport ça...


----------



## Boris 41 (6 Juin 2015)

Je pense aussi...


----------



## kakashifr59 (6 Juin 2015)

Robert3 a dit:


> D'après les photos oui, je les ai pas encore reçus. La description n'est pas claire.



ok bah un petit retour lorsque tu l'aura reçu, ce serait sympa.


----------



## Robert3 (6 Juin 2015)

kakashifr59 a dit:


> ok bah un petit retour lorsque tu l'aura reçu, ce serait sympa.


[emoji108]ça marche. Je vous ferai des photos. C'est expédié aujourd'hui via China Post, 4 semaines pour arriver.  [emoji47]


----------



## samca (7 Juin 2015)

http://fr.aliexpress.com/item/Fashi...se-Loop-Watchband-For-iwatch/32348532295.html

Quelqu'un aurait reçu Ces bracelets pour savoir ce que sa vaut?


----------



## newone (7 Juin 2015)

samca a dit:


> http://fr.aliexpress.com/item/Fashi...se-Loop-Watchband-For-iwatch/32348532295.html
> 
> Quelqu'un aurait reçu Ces bracelets pour savoir ce que sa vaut?



A priori ils sont pas encore sortis de production, j'ai demandé à tous les vendeurs et ils reculent à chaque fois la date donc je vous conseille d'attendre...


----------



## fousfous (7 Juin 2015)

Ça ressemble tout simplement à une grosse arnaque, la photo vient du site d'Apple, et puis le nom du truc pour attirer les gens...


----------



## Boris 41 (7 Juin 2015)

Pas une arnaque mais plutôt une copie de mauvaise qualité vendue avec des marges bien plus élevées que celles d'Apple.


----------



## Yzelig (7 Juin 2015)

samca a dit:


> http://fr.aliexpress.com/item/Fashi...se-Loop-Watchband-For-iwatch/32348532295.html
> 
> Quelqu'un aurait reçu Ces bracelets pour savoir ce que sa vaut?



Je ne sait pas ce que ça vaut mais les photos du bleu sont celle d'Apple et le rouge et le blanc, c'est du beau Photoshop...
Quand on voit la copie du milanais... Sans commentaire...


----------



## fousfous (7 Juin 2015)

Bon par contre si ça correspond pas à la description il rembourse et on peut garder


----------



## newone (7 Juin 2015)

fousfous a dit:


> Bon par contre si ça correspond pas à la description il rembourse et on peut garder


J'ai eu des vraies photos du produit, y a pas a dire il est nickel mais j'attends de l'avoir dans les mains.

Ceux qui disent que c'est une supercherie ne connaissent pas aliexpress et se font une mauvaise idée des chinois, je suis équipé de la tête aux pieds chinois. Et franchement? Eh bien la plupart du temps c'est au dessus de ce que l'on trouve ici ou même chez Apple.
N'allez pas me dire que les accessoires Apple sont de bonne qualité...


----------



## fousfous (7 Juin 2015)

newone a dit:


> J'ai eu des vraies photos du produit, y a pas a dire il est nickel mais j'attends de l'avoir dans les mains.
> 
> Ceux qui disent que c'est une supercherie ne connaissent pas aliexpress et se font une mauvaise idée des chinois, je suis équipé de la tête aux pieds chinois. Et franchement? Eh bien la plupart du temps c'est au dessus de ce que l'on trouve ici ou même chez Apple.
> N'allez pas me dire que les accessoires Apple sont de bonne qualité...


Entre photo et réalité tu sais...
Bah après c'est pas compliqué de faire moins chère quand on ne fait que copier et qu'on reverse les produits utilisé directement dans la rivière à coté...
Et si les accessoires Apple sont de bonne qualité quand même, faut arrêter de dire le contraire...


----------



## Doowii (7 Juin 2015)

fousfous a dit:


> Et si les accessoires Apple sont de bonne qualité quand même, faut arrêter de dire le contraire...



Les câbles lightning a 20€ le câble il pourrait être plus résistant. Après c'est pas niveau qualité mais prix l'adapteur USB-C à 80€.....


----------



## fousfous (7 Juin 2015)

Doowii a dit:


> Les câbles lightning a 20€ le câble il pourrait être plus résistant. Après c'est pas niveau qualité mais prix l'adapteur USB-C à 80€.....


Bah il est résistant... Le câble de mon iPad 2 il a 4ans et il est en parfait état... Même celui de mes écouteurs a tenu alors que j'ai l'ai accroché à peu près partout. Donc oui c'est résistant et quand on veut que ça tienne il faut prendre un minimum soit de ses affaires...


----------



## Doowii (7 Juin 2015)

Le plaquage or sur les broches est parti tout seul du câble de mon 5S en même pas 6 mois je me suis pas amuser à le gratter.


----------



## Doowii (7 Juin 2015)

Le connecteur 30 broches c'est vrai rien a dire le câble de mon iPad 3 à pas bougé


----------



## fousfous (7 Juin 2015)

Doowii a dit:


> Le plaquage or sur les broches est parti tout seul du câble de mon 5S en même pas 6 mois je me suis pas amuser à le gratter.


Mon iPad Air à 1ans et demi et mon iPhone 5S 6mois et le cable est comme neuf, tu prends pas soin de tes affaires c'est tout


----------



## newone (7 Juin 2015)

Oui je comprends, à voir en réalité comme toujours avec les chinois d'ailleurs. au moins ce n'est pas que des photos volées chez Apple parce qu'effectivement, c'est des champions pour mettre des photo irréelles du produit. La déjà c'est un bon point. A voir dans le temps.

Pour la qualité des produits Apple que ce soit sur les coques cuir ou su les câbles... Peut mieux faire, d'ailleurs certaines marques font de bien meilleurs équipements question qualité et durabilité.


----------



## Yzelig (7 Juin 2015)

newone a dit:


> Oui je comprends, à voir en réalité comme toujours avec les chinois d'ailleurs. au moins ce n'est pas que des photos volées chez Apple parce qu'effectivement, c'est des champions pour mettre des photo irréelles du produit. La déjà c'est un bon point. A voir dans le temps.
> 
> Pour la qualité des produits Apple que ce soit sur les coques cuir ou su les câbles... Peut mieux faire, d'ailleurs certaines marques font de bien meilleurs équipements question qualité et durabilité.



Bon on te laisse commander et nous faire un retour...


----------



## newone (7 Juin 2015)

C'est fait  j'ai un statut qui me permet de me faire rembourser au moindre problème


----------



## aurelmc (7 Juin 2015)

Je viens de commander sur le site casetify, qui propose de créer son propre bracelet a un prix que je trouve assez correct vu le rendu sur le site. 

Pour ceux que ça peut intéressé je vous ferai un retour, je suis censé le recevoir cette semaine


----------



## kakashifr59 (8 Juin 2015)

Bon pour ma part je viens de me prendre ce bracelet la pour 33 euros en espérant ne pas être déçu. Retour gratuit le cas échéant donc cela ne devrait pas poser de soucis.





http://www.aliexpress.com/snapshot/6715444270.html?orderId=67642675162480


----------



## fousfous (8 Juin 2015)

Que c'est moche  On dirait un bracelet de peeble c'est pour dire


----------



## kakashifr59 (8 Juin 2015)

fousfous a dit:


> Que c'est moche  On dirait un bracelet de peeble c'est pour dire



Tous les gouts sont dans la nature.

Sinon ça ressemble aussi à celui de cette Rolex (ça n'a pas inspiré mon choix, c'est juste pour répondre ^^)


----------



## fousfous (9 Juin 2015)

kakashifr59 a dit:


> Tous les gouts sont dans la nature.
> 
> Sinon ça ressemble aussi à celui de cette Rolex (ça n'a pas inspiré mon choix, c'est juste pour répondre ^^)


Donc une rolex c'est si moche que ça?  Comment ça se fait qu'il y a pleins de gens qui en achètent à prix d'or? Surtout juste pour avoir à peine l'heure


----------



## Deleted member 284611 (9 Juin 2015)

J'ai craqué, j'ai prit le même en blanc... 

http://www.aliexpress.com/store/pro...ands-for-Apple-Watch/1746067_32363879461.html

Pour le prix, je ne risque pas grand chose...


----------



## Tripotiou (9 Juin 2015)

kakashifr59 a dit:


> Bon pour ma part je viens de me prendre ce bracelet la pour 33 euros en espérant ne pas être déçu. Retour gratuit le cas échéant donc cela ne devrait pas poser de soucis.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Tu pourra nous mettre des photos quand tu l'as recevra. Moi j'aime vraiment beaucoup. Si tu me dis que le bracelet et bien je le prendrais aussi. Tu dois le recevoir quand?


----------



## Doowii (9 Juin 2015)

Moi aussi un retour m'intéresse [emoji4]


----------



## kakashifr59 (9 Juin 2015)

Bah moi je le recevrai pas, le vendeur m'annonce tranquille qu'il n'y a pas de stock et si je veux il m'envoie la version gris .. 

Annulation de la commande simplement. En espérant ne pas être débité quand même. 

Ça soulagera peut être fousfous que je n'ai pas pu avoir un bracelet si laid ^^


----------



## Doowii (9 Juin 2015)

Non mais fousfous faut pas l'écouter il est bloqué dans sont monde.


----------



## fousfous (9 Juin 2015)

kakashifr59 a dit:


> Ça soulagera peut être fousfous que je n'ai pas pu avoir un bracelet si laid ^^


C'est pas mon problème vu que c'est n'est pas moi qui le porte hein


----------



## Anonyme (9 Juin 2015)

Des retours pour de bon adaptateurs ? Histoire de mettre des cuirs à prix correct


----------



## Yzelig (9 Juin 2015)

Moumou92 a dit:


> J'ai craqué, j'ai prit le même en blanc...
> 
> http://www.aliexpress.com/store/pro...ands-for-Apple-Watch/1746067_32363879461.html
> 
> Pour le prix, je ne risque pas grand chose...



Moi aussi, j'aime bien.
Si ça tient la route, moi qui avait déjà bien hésité entre l'argent et la Black sur la watch, je me laisserai bien tenter pour une alternative argenté


----------



## aurelmc (9 Juin 2015)

Einsteinium a dit:


> Des retours pour de bon adaptateurs ? Histoire de mettre des cuirs à prix correct



http://www.amazon.fr/gp/product/B00YG3LWLI?psc=1&redirect=true&ref_=oh_aui_detailpage_o02_s00

http://www.amazon.fr/gp/product/B00UHHUI3K?psc=1&redirect=true&ref_=oh_aui_detailpage_o06_s00

J'ai reçu aujourd'hui cet adapteur, et ce bracelet hier (voir liens ci-dessous). L'adapteur me parait très bien et le bracelet est évidemment en cuir cheap mais ça fait son effet. 

Je me rends compte que je suis devenu un fada des bracelets apple watch, et ça fait peur pour le porte monnaie. Je compte pour le moment deux bracelets sport (un offert par ma chérie), et un milanais (mon préféré). Maintenant je viens donc de recevoir celui-ci en cuir qui franchement pour le prix me parait valoir le coup (à voir sur le long terme, là je suis moins sur). 

Et vivement que je reçoive celui du site casetify, qui la me parait être de meilleur qualité.


----------



## Fimbrethil (10 Juin 2015)

Einsteinium a dit:


> Des retours pour de bon adaptateurs ? Histoire de mettre des cuirs à prix correct



www.watchshoppe.co
Revendeur canadien, j'en ai commandé la semaine dernière et ils sont d'excellente qualité, on entend bien le "clic", ils arrivent montés avec un tournevis pentalobe et s'adaptent parfaitement à l'emplacement prévu pour (contrairement à ceux d'ebay que j'ai reçu).


----------



## kakashifr59 (10 Juin 2015)

Fimbrethil a dit:


> www.watchshoppe.co
> Revendeur canadien, j'en ai commandé la semaine dernière et ils sont d'excellente qualité, on entend bien le "clic", ils arrivent montés avec un tournevis pentalobe et s'adaptent parfaitement à l'emplacement prévu pour (contrairement à ceux d'ebay que j'ai reçu).



Combien de temps pour la livraison ?


----------



## Fimbrethil (10 Juin 2015)

kakashifr59 a dit:


> Combien de temps pour la livraison ?



Je l'ai commandé le 2 Juin, l'adaptateur est arrivé le mardi 9 par la poste, ils m'avaient annoncé 4 à 7 jours ouvrables.


----------



## Doowii (10 Juin 2015)

Une photo sur la montre pour voir comment sa rend ? [emoji4]


----------



## Fimbrethil (10 Juin 2015)

Doowii a dit:


> Une photo sur la montre pour voir comment sa rend ? [emoji4]



Voilà ;


----------



## Doowii (10 Juin 2015)

Merci c'est pas mal [emoji106]


----------



## kakashifr59 (10 Juin 2015)

arf j'ai voulu le prendre mais 1/3 du prix pour les frais de port m'ont refroidis


----------



## Boris 41 (10 Juin 2015)

Attention a pas flinguer le pas de vis (qui ne doit pas être hyper solide) si vous ne voulez pas perdre votre montre sans même vous en apercevoir !

Ces adaptateur me font peur, j'attends u système plus fiable pour tenter du bracelet tiers.


----------



## fousfous (10 Juin 2015)

On dirait que ce n'est pas de la même couleur que la watch...


----------



## Fimbrethil (10 Juin 2015)

Si c'est la même couleur, la montre est sale. Chacun son utilisation après, moi c'est pour mettre des bracelets nato, j'ai pas eu à dévisser les vis du coup. Malgré tout, ils ont l'air robuste ! Bien plus que ceux à 5 euros sur ebay&co...


----------



## newone (11 Juin 2015)

Celui la est pas mal non plus 

Édit: l uploader de photo ne marche pas  je vais essayer autrement.


----------



## Vanton (11 Juin 2015)

Il faut poster l'image sur un hébergeur type www.hostingpics.net et coller ici le lien fourni par l'hébergeur


----------



## valerie33 (11 Juin 2015)

loukoum42 a dit:


> Aucun souci de capteur avec le bracelet rouge
> 
> Je lorgnais sur le bracelet milanais , mais 169  euros le bracelet , j'en ai pas le budget pour l'instant , je me suis fait plaisir en achetant celui ci
> Voici celui reçu aujourd'hui , commandé sur ebay à une société française , reçu en 5 jours : 22 euros et des poussières et avec les adaptateurs
> ...


Bonjour, je viens de recevoir le même bracelet de monsieur Loukoum42..! Il est impeccable ! Ça ne jure pas du tout avec la sport! Il donne  très bien en RÉEL!! Rien a voir avec les photos.. Pour moi il est TOP!!


----------



## valerie33 (11 Juin 2015)

valerie33 a dit:


> Bonjour, je viens de recevoir le même bracelet de monsieur Loukoum42..! Il est impeccable ! Ça ne jure pas du tout avec la sport! Il donne  très bien en RÉEL!! Rien a voir avec les photos.. Pour moi il est TOP!!


http://hpics.li/e2a286d


----------



## valerie33 (11 Juin 2015)

http://hpics.li/814c258


----------



## fousfous (11 Juin 2015)

Ah oui, c'est pas le même niveau de finition c'est sur...


----------



## Vanton (11 Juin 2015)

Effectivement...


----------



## valerie33 (11 Juin 2015)

fousfous a dit:


> Ah oui, c'est pas le même niveau de finition c'est sur...


Et pourtant c'est le même que loukoum.. Il y a une façon de faire la photo.. Il faut de la lumière.. Mais franchement, le bracelet est bien! ;-)


----------



## fousfous (11 Juin 2015)

valerie33 a dit:


> Et pourtant c'est le même que loukoum.. Il y a une façon de faire la photo.. Il faut de la lumière.. Mais franchement, le bracelet est bien! ;-)


Non je parlais comparé au milanais


----------



## valerie33 (11 Juin 2015)

fousfous a dit:


> Non je parlais comparé au milanais


Oui ça c'est sur que c'est pas la même chose.. Je ne m'attendais à mieux.. Mais pour le prix il est correcte..


----------



## Macuserman (11 Juin 2015)

"Pour le prix": pour 22€ t'as en effet quelque chose de super moche qui ne met franchement pas en valeur la Watch. Mon but est pas de casser ton contentement, je suis très content que ça t'aille, mais honnêtement, qu'est ce qu'il est mal fini et…moche. Désolé mais la vérité c'est que ça fait vraiment vieux métal de chantier recyclé et écrasé à la meule à foin...


----------



## Vanton (12 Juin 2015)

"Je veux pas te casser ton contentement" mais... un peu quand même... ! [emoji1] Écrasé à la meule à foin, comme tu y vas... [emoji57]

C'est très subjectif de toute façon... Moi aussi il me ferait hurler ce bracelet. Je suis très attentif aux détails. Mais...

J'ai reçu un bracelet en cuir bleu électrique matelassé il y a une grosse semaine. L'officiel, vendu très cher. Je l'ai scruté et j'ai trouvé plein de petits défauts qui me déplaisent fortement. Des défauts que n'avait pas mon précédent bracelet en cuir gris sable. 

J'ai entre temps reçu une nouvelle Watch, avec le même bracelet. Aux finitions nettement plus soignées. J'en ai parlé à un ami, que j'ai vu cet aprem avec un de mes deux bracelets bleus au bras et je lui ai demandé de déterminer si c'était celui que je trouvais médiocre ou celui qui m'allait. Il l'a scruté avec attention et a fini par me dire que c'était certainement le bon. Raté, c'était celui qui a des défauts à mes yeux. Mais il ne les avait tout simplement pas trouvés. Il aurait pu se satisfaire de ce bracelet. Alors que moi ses défauts me sautent aux yeux.


----------



## yanakagva (12 Juin 2015)

Cesse de parler du bleu électrique matelassé .... J'ai une 38  tu me fais mal :/.....


----------



## Vanton (12 Juin 2015)

Mais j'aime faire mal... [emoji48][emoji56]




[emoji6]

Cela dit c'est pas le bleu le plus facile à assortir... Il est bleu gris sous un faible éclairage mais devient vraiment vif en plein soleil. Ça rend pas génial quand il est en présence d'autres teintes de bleu foncé. J'avais un gris sable avant, qui était autrement plus passe partout.


----------



## valerie33 (12 Juin 2015)

Merci les GARS pour votre franchise... Je l'ai , je le garde, et il fera l'affaire pendant un moment .. Je finirai par la suite de  m'acheter le milanais apple  l'authentique


----------



## Robert3 (12 Juin 2015)

J'adore la personnalisation de Casey avec un bracelet LV qui coûte 200$ quand même. 




Mais dépenser 799€ pour l'aw et 200 pour le bracelet, ça vaut pas le coup a moins d'être riche.


----------



## Vanton (12 Juin 2015)

Je trouve le design de l'Apple Watch très "propre", tout en rondeurs, sans aspérités. Un produit très lisse, épuré, presque simple. 

Je suis vraiment pas fan du contraste avec des bracelets plus rustiques. On dirait les petits que pourraient avoir Ève et Wall.E [emoji57]


----------



## Macuserman (12 Juin 2015)

Si LV en sort c'est en épi qu'il les faudrait. Ils seraient alors juste magnifiques...


----------



## Robert3 (12 Juin 2015)

Mon bracelet est enfin parti de Chine hier 
http://www.amazon.fr/dp/B00YXBXD9W/ref=pe_386181_37038081_TE_3p_dp_1
J'ai acheté l'adaptateur noir pour mettre l'aw sport noir. 

http://www.amazon.co.uk/dp/B00Z3T29Y8/ref=pe_385721_37986871_TE_item


----------



## Robert3 (12 Juin 2015)

Vanton a dit:


> Je trouve le design de l'Apple Watch très "propre", tout en rondeurs, sans aspérités. Un produit très lisse, épuré, presque simple.
> 
> Je suis vraiment pas fan du contraste avec des bracelets plus rustiques. On dirait les petits que pourraient avoir Ève et Wall.E [emoji57]



J'ai le sport noir et la porter avec mon costume au travail, je trouve bof. Je cherche à la rendre plus classique dans les limites de mon budget. [emoji161][emoji149][emoji154][emoji165]


----------



## Vanton (12 Juin 2015)

C'est une inox ou une Sport ?


----------



## Robert3 (12 Juin 2015)

Vanton a dit:


> C'est une inox ou une Sport ?


Sport [emoji6]


----------



## neel (12 Juin 2015)

kakashifr59 a dit:


> Bon pour ma part je viens de me prendre ce bracelet la pour 33 euros en espérant ne pas être déçu. Retour gratuit le cas échéant donc cela ne devrait pas poser de soucis.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



En attente de ton retour sur la qualité du bracelet .. merci d'avance.


----------



## Deleted member 284611 (12 Juin 2015)

Le mien a été expédié de Chine... Reste à patienter... Par contre j'ai acheté ce bracelet mais monté sur un adaptateur différent... Je n'aime pas les "petites barre" de l'atache...


----------



## kakashifr59 (12 Juin 2015)

neel a dit:


> En attente de ton retour sur la qualité du bracelet .. merci d'avance.



Désolé je ne le recevrais pas. Le vendeur vend des objets qui ne sont pas en stock et propose le même en gris ce que j'ai refusé. Le paiement a quand même été effectué ... en attente du remboursement.


----------



## bubulle38 (12 Juin 2015)

joeGuillian a dit:


> Assez en accord avec les commentaires ce bracelet milanais tiers n'offre pas un rendu flatteur...


Ce qui compte  c'est qu'il plait à celui qui l'a acheté


----------



## Deleted member 284611 (12 Juin 2015)

Je vous dira pour le mien... Mon paquet est quelque part dans un avion ou dans un camion en Chine...


----------



## newone (12 Juin 2015)

Bon moi j'ai 2 répliques des milanais cuir qui partent lundi , je vous tiendrais au courant  
J'en ai pris un en rouge, petit côté exclusif et il est vraiment joli <3


----------



## Vanton (12 Juin 2015)

J'espère qu'Apple fera un jour une gamme (PRODUCT)RED...

Bracelets Sport en 38 et 42, bracelets cuir boucle moderne 38mm (d'autant plus facile que le bracelet rouge existe déjà pour l'Edition) et bracelet cuir matelassé 42mm... Éventuellement en Bordeaux pour le cuir. Ça serait sympa.


----------



## newone (12 Juin 2015)

On a déjà vu passer des sport RED , donc ça devrait arriver. Par contre Je pense qu'ils seront uniquement disponibles seuls.
Faut avouer que le RED c'est superbe sur tous les produits Apple. 

Faut juste espérer qu'il le feront pour le cuir matelassé !


----------



## newone (13 Juin 2015)

Au fait j'aimerais votre avis, selon vous, en bracelet cuir matelassé quelle couleur est la plus appréciée ?
Noir, bleue, beige ou rouge ?


----------



## mpowder (13 Juin 2015)

Qui a essayer des produites en 3D

http://cubify.com/store/search?q=Apple


----------



## fousfous (13 Juin 2015)

Ça risque de pas être assez souple et confortable du coup


----------



## Vanton (13 Juin 2015)

mpowder a dit:


> Qui a essayer des produites en 3D
> 
> http://cubify.com/store/search?q=Apple


J'aime pas les motifs choisis. Mais l'idée est séduisante... Y aurait moyen de faire des trucs sympa.

Reste que techniquement le système d'attache nécessite des éléments mobiles...



newone a dit:


> Au fait j'aimerais votre avis, selon vous, en bracelet cuir matelassé quelle couleur est la plus appréciée ?
> Noir, bleue, beige ou rouge ?


Les couleurs dispo chez Apple sont : noir, bleu électrique, gris sable et grège. 

Tu parles des couleurs chez les revendeurs asiatiques ?


----------



## newone (13 Juin 2015)

Concernant les bracelets imprimés en 3D j y crois moyen, surtout qu'il faut obligatoirement intégrer un adaptateur sinon c'est mort.

Concernant les bracelets matelassés cuir, je parlais en général, quelles sont les couleurs préférées.


----------



## mpowder (13 Juin 2015)

Moi perso avec ma grise sidéral je suis limité en couleur.
J aime bien le noir matelassé mais a 169 euro ça me bloque.
J attend donc beaucoup des autres fabriquant Made for Apple


----------



## Vanton (13 Juin 2015)

newone a dit:


> Concernant les bracelets matelassés cuir, je parlais en général, quelles sont les couleurs préférées.



Préférées par qui ? [emoji57]

Je comprends pas trop ta question. Si tu veux savoir lesquels se sont le mieux vendus parmi les 4 dispo chez Apple, j'ai l'impression que les Noir et Bleu électrique ont été privilégiés. Mais ça repose juste sur des observations ici. 

Si par contre tu veux savoir quelles couleurs on aimerait voir sortir... C'est une Watch classique et sur ces modèles Apple a joué la carte de la sobriété. Il n'y a pas de couleurs vives, rien de très excentrique. Je ne les vois pas changer radicalement de point de vue en sortant des couleurs explosives. Ça a été réservé aux modèles Sport, dont les bracelets sont compatibles d'ailleurs. 

Je les vois donc plutôt proposer des teintes sombres : camel, vert anglais, bordeaux...


----------



## newone (13 Juin 2015)

Effectivement c'était assez évasif mais tu as bien répondu 
Sur les couleurs actuelles je pense aussi ça.
Par contre j'attends vraiment un rouge, je trouve que ça jure pas et il y a déjà un classic en rouge donc je me dis ...


----------



## Vanton (13 Juin 2015)

Tu parles du bracelet boucle moderne de la Edition ? C'est un des rares modèles vifs hors Sport en effet. Et ça aurait pu être sympa sur la inox.


----------



## mpowder (13 Juin 2015)

mpowder a dit:


> Qui a essayer des produites en 3D
> 
> http://cubify.com/store/search?q=Apple


J avais pas vu c est de là précommande donc aucun retour forcément.


----------



## joeGuillian (13 Juin 2015)

bubulle38 a dit:


> Ce qui compte  c'est qu'il plait à celui qui l'a acheté


 
Oui bien entendu... Mais c'est un site d'échange où l'on partage des avis


----------



## newone (14 Juin 2015)

Concernant les bracelets Cuir matelassé non officiels 








ça à l'air pas moche


----------



## Vanton (14 Juin 2015)

Les photos sont pas géniales donc c'est pas évident de juger des détails.

J'ai cependant l'impression que l'attache n'est pas aussi bien réalisée que chez Apple. Sur la première photo, à extrémité de l'attache, là où le cuir est censé suivre la courbe du boîtier ça n'a pas l'air exceptionnel... 

Après je m'interroge quand même sur le look qui pourrait aller avec ce bracelet. Vous vous habilleriez comment avec ça ? Parce qu'évidemment on peut oublier avec un costume.


----------



## Kyone (17 Juin 2015)

Hello, j'ai enfin reçu mes adaptateurs. J'ai pu monter les bracelets que j'avais commandés. C'est facile de monter et démonter les bracelets sur l'adaptateur, faut juste faire gaffe à ne pas faire tomber les petites visses. Les pièces sont de plutôt bonne qualité mais je ferai quand même gaffe à ne pas visser et dévisser à tour de bras, de peur d'émousser la tête ou le pas de visse. Évidemment, c'est noir et non pas "gris sidéral" mais ça ne me gêne pas.
































Et, oui, je sais, la skin sur mon écran se décolle, merci


----------



## Anonyme (17 Juin 2015)

Mouai je reste septique sur la solidité à court terme, par contre sur sert trop tes bracelets ^^'


----------



## Vanton (17 Juin 2015)

Vous me faites rire avec vos montres sous cellophane [emoji6]

Sinon je suis pas très fan de bracelets tiers mais ce rouge me confirme que j'ai hâte qu'apple propose un bracelet dans cette teinte !


----------



## Kyone (17 Juin 2015)

Vanton a dit:


> Vous me faites rire avec vos montres sous cellophane [emoji6]


Haha  comme ça on a l'impression qu'elles sont neûûûûves  



Vanton a dit:


> Sinon je suis pas très fan de bracelets tiers mais ce rouge me confirme que j'ai hâte qu'apple propose un bracelet dans cette teinte !


C'est un rouge suisse, très RED product. Il est chouette mais j'ai opté pour l'olive pour l'instant.


----------



## robertodino (18 Juin 2015)

Au final ça c'est bien terminé. Ils m'ont remplace ma montre ;-)


----------



## Vanton (18 Juin 2015)

Parfait ! C'était prévisible mais c'est toujours mieux d'en avoir la confirmation [emoji6]


----------



## Robert3 (18 Juin 2015)

Comme promis voici le sport avec bracelet cuir. A ce prix, il inclut les adaptateurs. J'ai aussi acheté des adaptateurs noirs que je posterai plus tard. 
Le cuir est d'une qualité médiocre. Je pense racheter de meilleure qualité plus tard.


----------



## Robert3 (18 Juin 2015)

J'ai pas la permission d'uploader des photos. Je poste le lien Instagram. 
https://instagram.com/p/4ECpnFOApg/


----------



## Robert3 (18 Juin 2015)

D'ailleurs il ne me convient pas, je l'ai mis dans le boncoin sur Paris. :-(


----------



## stefff13 (19 Juin 2015)

2 semaines pour moi avec la sport gris sidéral , je cours 2 fois par semaine je travaille dans les extincteurs , donc confronté au risque de choc, pour l'instant rien à signaler.


----------



## mpowder (19 Juin 2015)

Idem gris sidéral deux semaines.
Je bosse dans le transport je manipule des colis toutes la journée je fais quand même attention hein[emoji6]
Et bien pas une égratignure elle est comme neuve et aucun bug a recenser .
Je suis satisfait du produit [emoji106]


----------



## macbook60 (19 Juin 2015)

C'est quoi qui te plait ?


----------



## mpowder (19 Juin 2015)

Qui moi ?


----------



## macbook60 (19 Juin 2015)

Oui sur Apple Watch


----------



## mpowder (19 Juin 2015)

Par rapport au sujet elle m a l'air plus résistante que  je le pensais bien que 3 semaines d utilisation c est court.
Sinon je sors plus mon portable a chaque notification et répond au sms rapidement.
J adore jouer avec "dis Siri" pour des tas de chose inutile .
Pas indispensable comme objet mais ça me facilite le quotidien .
Sinon le look je le trouve moyen mais bon ...


----------



## macbook60 (19 Juin 2015)

Ok merci


----------



## Deleted member 284611 (21 Juin 2015)

Le bracelet que j'ai commandé en Chine est testé ici: http://www.smartwatchcrunch.com/hoc...pest-apple-watch-steel-strap-that-looks-good/

Il a l'air plutôt bon... J'ai hâté qu'il arrive (il ne devrait plus tarder...).


----------



## Jet2 (21 Juin 2015)

moi je  l ai depuis 1 semaine il est nikel et beau en plus tu serras pas dessus


----------



## Robert3 (21 Juin 2015)

Je me méfie des photos maintenant. J'irai à cette boutique à Paris et voir sur place. http://www.cie-bracelet-montre.com/shop/fr/


----------



## Jet2 (21 Juin 2015)

pour 41€ avec fdp compris


----------



## Deleted member 284611 (21 Juin 2015)

Jet2 a dit:


> pour 41€ avec fdp compris https://www.dropbox.com/sh/lrxszmrjiyfurg5/AAColubvTvnig9o8Z7-TFjuta?dl=0


Je n'aime pas l'adaptateur de celui-ci... C'est pour ça que j'ai commandé la version 5 sections pour 34euros fdp inclus...


----------



## Boris 41 (21 Juin 2015)

L'adaptateur est vraiment immonde et ne va pas avec le style bracelet à maillons. C'est tout juste valable pour un bracelet cuir.


----------



## Jet2 (21 Juin 2015)

l'adaptateur est avec


----------



## Deleted member 284611 (21 Juin 2015)

Jet2 a dit:


> l'adaptateur est avec


Oui, c'est pour ça que j'ai éliminé ce modèle...


----------



## Jet2 (21 Juin 2015)

tu as écrie que tu l avais commandé...


----------



## Deleted member 284611 (21 Juin 2015)

J'ai commandé la version 5 parts (pas tout à fait la même...)


----------



## Deleted member 284611 (21 Juin 2015)

J'ai commandé la version 5 parts (pas tout à fait la même...):

http://www.king-phone.com/kp-n434-hoco-grande-series-five-beads-steel-bracelet-for-apple-watch.html


----------



## Jet2 (21 Juin 2015)

Ah Oki pas mal non plus...


----------



## Yzelig (21 Juin 2015)

Moumou92 a dit:


> J'ai commandé la version 5 parts (pas tout à fait la même...):
> 
> http://www.king-phone.com/kp-n434-hoco-grande-series-five-beads-steel-bracelet-for-apple-watch.html



Pas mal, tu devrais l'avoir quand ?


----------



## Deleted member 284611 (22 Juin 2015)

Il est dans le bateau, donc il devrait bientôt arriver...

Îl est testé ici sur le forum avec de vraie photos (poste 13): http://forums.everythingicafe.com/t...third-party-bands-with-photos-reviews.108173/


----------



## Vanton (22 Juin 2015)

Je trouve que ce bracelet viril ne va pas trop avec le style dépouillé de la montre, personnellement. Elle paraît trop petite du coup, presque chétive, comparé au bracelet d'aspect massif. 

Mais si ça vous plait, tant mieux


----------



## Anonyme (22 Juin 2015)

Du même avis que vanton, on passe de quelque chose de léger... A une brique :/
Pour ma part j'ai eu un second bracelet sport en geste commerciale suite à ma seconde commande


----------



## albandf (22 Juin 2015)

Hello,

Pour ceux que ça intéresse, encore un bracelet milanais "tiers" couplé avec un adaptateur chinois.
J'en suis pour l'instant satisfait, la maille milanaise donne assez bien (je ne suis pas spécialiste mais pas de problème de "finition"), très douce. Le bracelet (20mm) est juste un peu fin, je pense que 22mm sont conseillés. Mais c'est une question de goût.
J'espère que l'attache tiendra avec le temps (pour l'instant rien à signaler).
Les adaptateurs sont corrects et ont l'air d'être fait du même acier que la montre.

http://imgur.com/a/wU521


Apple Watch SS 42mm
L'adaptateur: http://s.click.aliexpress.com/e/yBmmIAeyV?af=720874849
Le bracelet: http://www.amazon.fr/dp/B00AEL66M6


----------



## Deleted member 284611 (22 Juin 2015)

Vanton a dit:


> Je trouve que ce bracelet viril ne va pas trop avec le style dépouillé de la montre, personnellement. Elle paraît trop petite du coup, presque chétive, comparé au bracelet d'aspect massif.
> 
> Mais si ça vous plait, tant mieux


Je te dirais ça quand je l'aurai reçu... J'ai hâté de tester... Ces photos de tests sont les premières que je voit en vrai de mon achat, je ne sais pas si j'aime l'adaptateur ou non... Autant le premier je détestais, autant celui la j'ai du mal à me décider... Je verrai en vrai à la réception...


----------



## Deleted member 284611 (22 Juin 2015)

albandf a dit:


> Hello,
> 
> Pour ceux que ça intéresse, encore un bracelet milanais "tiers" couplé avec un adaptateur chinois.
> J'en suis pour l'instant satisfait, la maille milanaise donne assez bien (je ne suis pas spécialiste mais pas de problème de "finition"), très douce. Le bracelet (20mm) est juste un peu fin, je pense que 22mm sont conseillés. Mais c'est une question de goût.
> ...


Pour le coup je n'aime vraiment pas l'aspect de l'adaptateur... Trop tubulaire... Trop visible à mon goût...


----------



## Robert3 (23 Juin 2015)

J'ai trouvé ce qui me convient à la boutique Mister Chrono à Paris. Un peu cher 120€ mais ça me plait. 

https://instagram.com/p/4RE3eYOAsK/


----------



## Anonyme (23 Juin 2015)

Robert3 a dit:


> J'ai trouvé ce qui me convient à la boutique Mister Chrono à Paris. Un peu cher 120€ mais ça me plait.
> 
> https://instagram.com/p/4RE3eYOAsK/



La vache c'est monstrueusement énorme, la boucle de fermeture et plus large que la montre Oo


----------



## newone (23 Juin 2015)

Einsteinium a dit:


> La vache c'est monstrueusement énorme, la boucle de fermeture et plus large que la montre Oo



Le mec a pas compris, il a mis sa ceinture à la place du bracelet


----------



## Robert3 (23 Juin 2015)

Lol. La boucle est personnalisable. Elle s'achète a part. Sur le poignet c'est pas si mal à mon goût. Je pourrai changer la boucle plus tard si elle me convient plus. 
Le cuir est très confortable. Le plastique d'origine d'Apple watch sport me donne quelques démangeaisons.


----------



## newone (23 Juin 2015)

Blague à part, j'aime bien la boucle, ça donne un sacré style !

Sinon, voilà enfin des vraies photo du bracelet cuir matelassé rouge  depuis le temps !


----------



## Vanton (23 Juin 2015)

Le passant n'est pas un modèle de raffinement...

Doivent se faire au moins autant de marge qu'Apple...


----------



## fousfous (23 Juin 2015)

newone a dit:


> Blague à part, j'aime bien la boucle, ça donne un sacré style !
> 
> Sinon, voilà enfin des vraies photo du bracelet cuir matelassé rouge  depuis le temps !


Si ça existait en bleue du bracelet sport et beaucoup moins chère vu la qualité ^^


----------



## Yzelig (23 Juin 2015)

Comme quoi


newone a dit:


> Blague à part, j'aime bien la boucle, ça donne un sacré style !
> 
> Sinon, voilà enfin des vraies photo du bracelet cuir matelassé rouge  depuis le temps !



La on est sur quel prix?
Ça semble propre, non?


----------



## Deleted member 284611 (23 Juin 2015)

Ca m'intéresse aussi...


----------



## newone (24 Juin 2015)

Les prix tournent autour de 60-70€ avec un port assez lent (2-3 semaines)
La qualité est pas mauvaise du tout.


----------



## fabremi (24 Juin 2015)

Quel est le site pour le bracelet cuir matelassé ? Merci


----------



## samca (24 Juin 2015)

Toujours personne n'a testé ce bracelet. 


http://fr.aliexpress.com/item/Fashi...se-Loop-Watchband-For-iwatch/32348532295.html


----------



## newone (24 Juin 2015)

samca a dit:


> Toujours personne n'a testé ce bracelet.
> 
> 
> http://fr.aliexpress.com/item/Fashi...se-Loop-Watchband-For-iwatch/32348532295.html



Je viens d'en recevoir en plusieurs coloris, je vous fais un retour demain quand j'aurais un peu de temps chez moi.


----------



## Yzelig (25 Juin 2015)

newone a dit:


> Je viens d'en recevoir en plusieurs coloris, je vous fais un retour demain quand j'aurais un peu de temps chez moi.



Tu as quelles couleurs ?


----------



## fousfous (25 Juin 2015)

newone a dit:


> J'ai rouge bleu noir
> 
> J'ai été impressionné par la qualité, le bracelet est très agréable à porter et à ajuster.
> 
> ...


Tu es sur que c'est toi qui a mis l'annonce? On dirait pas que ce soit la même personne qui ai écris ce message et sur leboncoin.


----------



## Deleted member 284611 (25 Juin 2015)

Super sympa... Pourquoi le vends tu?

Sinon j'ai reçu mon bracelet a maillon hoco 5 beads... Super, j'avais un peu peur car je ne suis pas super fan de l'aspect de l'adaptateur, mais finalement il est très sympa... Pas autant que celui d'Apple, mais beaucoup moins cher...


----------



## newone (25 Juin 2015)

fousfous a dit:


> Tu es sur que c'est toi qui a mis l'annonce? On dirait pas que ce soit la même personne qui ai écris ce message et sur leboncoin.


0.o comment arrive tu à cette conclusion ?

Je te rassure c'est bien moi. D'ailleurs regarde l'heure à laquelle j'ai posté l'annonce, l'heure à laquelle j'ai pris les photos et l'heure à laquelle j'ai posté sur le forum, le tout dans la même heure.

Je le vends car j'ai commandé un lot de plusieurs couleur car je les adoraient toutes ! Sauf que j'en ai en double puisque le lot était de 6 pour seulement 3 couleurs.


----------



## fabremi (25 Juin 2015)

Tu en as pour les 38mm?


----------



## fousfous (25 Juin 2015)

newone a dit:


> 0.o comment arrive tu à cette conclusion ?
> 
> Je te rassure c'est bien moi. D'ailleurs regarde l'heure à laquelle j'ai posté l'annonce, l'heure à laquelle j'ai pris les photos et l'heure à laquelle j'ai posté sur le forum, le tout dans la même heure.
> 
> Je le vends car j'ai commandé un lot de plusieurs couleur car je les adoraient toutes ! Sauf que j'en ai en double puisque le lot était de 6 pour seulement 3 couleurs.


Bah avec l'écriture, on dirait pas que c'est écrit par un français. Et la tu écris super bien.


----------



## newone (25 Juin 2015)

fousfous a dit:


> Bah avec l'écriture, on dirait pas que c'est écrit par un français. Et la tu écris super bien.


Oh oui en fait tu as raison là dessus, l'application LBC sur iPhone est assez galère du coup j'ai pas pu me relire, j'ai des mots qui se sont interposés, grâce au fameux correcteur orthographique...


----------



## fabremi (25 Juin 2015)

newone a dit:


> Oh oui en fait tu as raison là dessus, l'application LBC sur iPhone est assez galère du coup j'ai pas pu me relire, j'ai des mots qui se sont interposés, grâce au fameux correcteur orthographique...



Et sinon ce bracelet excite en 38mm??


----------



## newone (25 Juin 2015)

fabremi a dit:


> Et sinon ce bracelet excite en 38mm??



Non


----------



## fousfous (25 Juin 2015)

newone a dit:


> Oh oui en fait tu as raison là dessus, l'application LBC sur iPhone est assez galère du coup j'ai pas pu me relire, j'ai des mots qui se sont interposés, grâce au fameux correcteur orthographique...


Bah je sais pas lequel de correcteur tu utilises mais c'est une catastrophe


----------



## newone (25 Juin 2015)

Une catastrophe ?!
Dis moi où car je ne vois que 2 "mots" (de 2 lettres) en trop faut pas abuser... 
Pour info c'est "quel correcteur " ou "lequel" pas "lequel correcteur"  [emoji33]


----------



## fousfous (25 Juin 2015)

newone a dit:


> Une catastrophe ?!
> Dis moi où car je ne vois que 2 "mots" (de 2 lettres) en trop faut pas abuser...
> Pour info c'est "quel correcteur " ou "lequel" pas "lequel correcteur"  [emoji33]


Bah je suis pas tombé sur la bonne alors parce que la c'est 10 fautes par phrases


----------



## Vanton (25 Juin 2015)

Tu pourrais poster tes photos ici en pleine taille ? Sur le bon coin elles sont atrocement compressées...


----------



## newone (26 Juin 2015)

Désolé  j'ai mes photos sur mon iPhone, L uploader intégré à l'application ne fonctionne pas et hosting pics non plus...


----------



## Vanton (26 Juin 2015)

Hostingpics marche si on persévère... Mais il est blindé de pubs en ce moment j'ai l'impression...


----------



## Jura39 (26 Juin 2015)

Bonjour, merci d'éviter les liens du bon c...  il existe ioccasion pour la vente


----------



## Deleted member 284611 (26 Juin 2015)

Quelques images du mien:


----------



## newone (26 Juin 2015)

Jura39 a dit:


> Bonjour, merci d'éviter les liens du bon c...  il existe ioccasion pour la vente



Oooook je n'avais pas vu le lien Apple Watch dans la catégorie iPhone.

Pour les photos j'ai trouvé un moyen rapide, voici mon album Flickr 

https://www.flickr.com/gp/133574179@N04/u3577y


----------



## Anonyme (26 Juin 2015)

Moumou92 a dit:


> Quelques images du mien:



Bien trop serré ? Sa te boudine le bras :/
Il tire pas les poils sinon ?


----------



## ft5777 (26 Juin 2015)

Macuserman a dit:


> "Pour le prix": pour 22€ t'as en effet quelque chose de super moche qui ne met franchement pas en valeur la Watch. Mon but est pas de casser ton contentement, je suis très content que ça t'aille, mais honnêtement, qu'est ce qu'il est mal fini et…moche. Désolé mais la vérité c'est que ça fait vraiment vieux métal de chantier recyclé et écrasé à la meule à foin...



Tu es un peu lapidaire concernant ce bracelet Milanais mais je te rejoins.

Je ne suis pas en train de faire de la propagande pour Apple en disant ce que je vais dire mais honnêtement... Je ne comprends pas les gens qui dépensent 400 voir 650€ (minimum) pour s'acheter une Apple Watch, qui est quand même un petit bijou super classe et élégant, et qui après vont acheter des bracelets cheap à 20€ qui enlaidissent la montre. Ça me dépasse! D'autant plus que c'est un accessoire de mode aussi.

En ce qui me concerne j'ai acheté la Watch avec bracelet boucle classique et je me suis acheté un bracelet Sport noir pour l'été (pas envie d'abimer le cuir avec ma transpiration, surtout quand je vais marcher ou faire une randonnée).

Mon anniversaire arrive dans deux jours et mes parents m'offrent le bracelet Milanais, pour compléter mon arsenal [emoji39] 

Je suis pas contre les bracelets tiers mais tous ceux que je vois enlaidissent la montre je trouve. Un peu de patience avant que des objets de bonne qualité et adaptés sortent.


----------



## Deleted member 284611 (26 Juin 2015)

Einsteinium a dit:


> Bien trop serré ? Sa te boudine le bras :/
> Il tire pas les poils sinon ?


Très honnêtement je le trouve limite trop lâché la montre se promène un peu, mais pas jusqu'à la verrouiller... J'ai enlevé 3 maillons par rapport à la taille de base, je n'ai pas osé enlever un 4ème car la ca sera plus serré... Aucun soucis pour les poils... Je suis plutôt content de mon achat...

Le seul point sur j'aimerai modifier, c'est le "trou" entre la montre et le bracelet au niveau de l'adaptateur... J'aurai préféré que ce soit un maillon qui soit intégré à la montre directement, comme le bracelet apple...mais à ce prix ça me va, tout mon entourage le trouve sympa... Reste à voir le vieillissement... (Le 316L Di bracelet semblé marquer assez vite, on va dire qu'il se patine avec le temps... 

Je pense me laisser tenter pour tester une voie du cuir matelassé a 50$... J'hésite encore mais en mon fort intérieur je sais que je vais craquer...


----------



## Anonyme (26 Juin 2015)

Ok merci pour le retour, par contre on dirais que le bracelet passerais mieux sur l'alu de la sport que l'inox de la classique non ?
Perso je trouve pas la jonction degeux par rapport à d'autre vue ici


----------



## Deleted member 284611 (26 Juin 2015)

Disons qu'en vrai ca ne le choque pas... Mais oui, j'ai pas fait gaffe c'est une version "sport" et il y a une légère différence de teinte... En tout cas c'est la remarque de ma femme car ca ne m'a pas choqué...

Pour la jonction je m'y fait même si j'aurai préféré la version apple... Mais même si je pourrai me le permettre, je me refuse à me faire voler cette somme par apple...


----------



## Jet2 (26 Juin 2015)

La marque "hoco" m'a l'air bien solide...ça fait deux semaines que je la porte avec la watch sport et bien c est nickel...


----------



## Anonyme (26 Juin 2015)

Moumou92 a dit:


> Disons qu'en vrai ca ne le choque pas... Mais oui, j'ai pas fait gaffe c'est une version "sport" et il y a une légère différence de teinte... En tout cas c'est la remarque de ma femme car ca ne m'a pas choqué...
> 
> Pour la jonction je m'y fait même si j'aurai préféré la version apple... Mais même si je pourrai me le permettre, je me refuse à me faire voler cette somme par apple...



Ouai pareil le prix du boîtier et trop proche du prix du bracelet :/
Balance le lien, sa me tente de test


----------



## newone (29 Juin 2015)

Hello guys !

Si jamais vous êtes intéressés par un bracelet tiers magnétique bleu, il m'en reste un  dispo dans le haut Rhin, envoi possible.
http://ioccasion.fr/370/Apple-Watch/25143/Bracelet-Cuir-Magnetique-Bleu-Apple-Watch-42mm.html


----------



## Attirail (29 Juin 2015)

Bonjour à tous,
Je me présente je m'appelle François et j'ai créé ma micro entreprise de fabrication de bracelets sur-mesure : Attirail straps 
Je me permets de vous solliciter car j'ai dans l'idée de proposer des bracelets sur mesure pour Apple watch et je me suis fourni des adaptateurs.
Je travaille seul, entièrement à la main avec des cuirs de qualité souvent issus d'anciens objets militaires. Les cuirs ont au moins 40 ans, sont en très bon état et on une patine unique 
Tout est customisable 
Mes bracelets coutent environ 100€.
Je vous laisse un lien vers mon blog ou vous pourrez voir un peu de mon travail : http://attirail-straps.tumblr.com
Pouvez vous me dire, avec vos yeux d'experts et de consommateurs, si mon produit vous semble intéressant ?


----------



## Anonyme (29 Juin 2015)

Sympa j'ai étais voir =)
Question bête, tu fais stériliser les cuirs ou pas ?
Le tarif est un poil trop chère par rapport à la concurrence, après tout dépend le temps que tu mets, c'est un créneau à part, mois perso je mètrerais jamais plus de 60€ dans un bracelet.


----------



## Boris 41 (29 Juin 2015)

J'aime beaucoup ce que tu fais et le prix me semble justifié, voire même très intéressant, notamment face à Apple qui propose des tarifs plus élevés pour des bracelets qui semblent inférieurs en qualité et non personnalisables.

Est-tu en mesure de faire quelque chose qui aille parfaitement avec la Space Black en inox (celle à 1 250 € avec bracelet à maillons) tant au niveau de l'adaptateur que de la boucle ?


----------



## Vanton (29 Juin 2015)

Perso je déteste pas tes cuirs mais la boucle c'est vraiment pas ça... Apple a innové sur ses systèmes de fermeture et ça serait intéressant que tu proposes un système aussi élégant que les originaux. 

Pour les attaches j'ai vu que certains avaient eu des problèmes de rupture... Fragilité des contrefaçons chinoises... Sans parler de l'ajustement imparfait. Si tu arrives à en trouver des Made For Watch certifiées ça peut être un plus.

Mais ce cuir assez rétro pourrait être sympa avec la watch qui est un petit galet minimaliste. Faut juste trouver une boucle raffinée, sobre...


----------



## darkatis (29 Juin 2015)

salut

un petit feedback sur le *nouveau* bracelet hoco à maillons. (Je peux pas vous dire de quand date cette "nouveauté")

Un premier est en circulation depuis un petit moment, on le trouve assez facilement sur plusieurs sites grace aux mots clés "hoco apple watch band" sur google.

Il a un fermoir "classique" pour ce type de bracelet ....






Moi j'ai choisi le NOUVEAU modèle, qu'on trouve plus difficilement.





Il a un double fermoir clippable ... extérieurement c'est plus dans l'esprit apple "épuré"

Y a de belles photos sur ce site : ipromarket mais personellement je l'ai acheté sur miniinthebox.

La qualité est très correcte pour le prix ... les attaches compatible apple sont cependant moyennes, la première s'est clippé immédiatement, la 2e non ... il a fallu que le manipule le petit ergot du fermoire un bon moment pour qu'il soit bien "souple" et qu'il finisse par se clipper dans la montre.

Une fois fixé ... nickel !!!
Sauf que le bracelet n'est pas livré avec le petit montoir bleu qu'on peut voir sur certaines photos, et donc, direction la bijouterie pour faire enlever 2 maillons. (3 euros)









l'ensemble passe très bien avec un watch sport grise et donc globalement pour le prix, je recommande.

L'ensemble est homogène, a l'air solide et rend hommage à la montre.
j'avais un peu de mal a comprendre comment on l'ouvre, la bijoutière m'a fait un magnifique "pfff trop simple" ... en gros on glisse un doigt entre la languette (coté intérieur) et le bracelet en lui même, et une petite pression vers l'extérieur déclippe le tout.
fermeture très solide en l'absence du doigt au bon endroit 









si vous voulez plus de renseignements ... je tenterai d'y repondre.

ps : 22 euros de frais de douane (ca vient de chine), soit 42 + 22 + 3 = 67  euros le bracelet


----------



## Boris 41 (29 Juin 2015)

D'accord avec Vanton pour la boucle. Pareil pour les attaches qu'on trouve un peu partout sur le net, ça ne rassure pas.

Et pour la surpiqûre j'imagine qu'on peut te demander une couleur particulière ?


----------



## Robert3 (29 Juin 2015)

J'ai acheté ces adaptateurs sur Amazon UK, pour le moment, pas de problème de solidité. 
http://www.amazon.co.uk/dp/B00Z3T29Y8/ref=pe_385721_37038051_TE_3p_dp_1


----------



## Robert3 (29 Juin 2015)

Attirail a dit:


> Bonjour à tous,
> Je me présente je m'appelle François et j'ai créé ma micro entreprise de fabrication de bracelets sur-mesure : Attirail straps
> Je me permets de vous solliciter car j'ai dans l'idée de proposer des bracelets sur mesure pour Apple watch et je me suis fourni des adaptateurs.
> Je travaille seul, entièrement à la main avec des cuirs de qualité souvent issus d'anciens objets militaires. Les cuirs ont au moins 40 ans, sont en très bon état et on une patine unique
> ...



Très sympa et prix raisonnable. Je viens d'acheter des bracelets dans le genre chez Mister Chrono dans le même prix. Sinon j'aurai acheté chez toi.


----------



## Vanton (30 Juin 2015)

Tu aurais dû poster ça sur le topic des bracelets tiers pour Apple watch... [emoji6]

Y a déjà une personne qui a ce bracelet là bas, et ils seraient sans doute assez heureux d'avoir tes photos


----------



## Deleted member 284611 (30 Juin 2015)

Vanton a dit:


> Tu aurais dû poster ça sur le topic des bracelets tiers pour Apple watch... [emoji6]
> 
> Y a déjà une personne qui a ce bracelet là bas, et ils seraient sans doute assez heureux d'avoir tes photos


J'ai effectivement ce bracelet depuis une grosse semaine, et j'en suis très content... A tel point que je renouvelle l'expérience et que j'ai commandé une copie Di bracelet bleu matelassé en cuir sur le même site... Je vous tient au courant a réception...


----------



## Deleted member 284611 (8 Juillet 2015)

A priori ma copie du bleu matelassée est arrivée à la maison... D'après ma femme elle sent bon le produit chinois mais est jolie... Je l'essaie demain et vous donne des News...


----------



## Deleted member 284611 (8 Juillet 2015)

Très content de mon achat... Une petite frayeur une heure car l'aimant ne maintenait rien du tout en place, j'ai failli râler avant de me souvenir qu'un aimant est polarisé et que j'avais mis une partie du bracelet a l'envers... A l'endroit ça va mieux (c'est pas comme si c'était mon métier les aimants et l'électromagnétisme). Bref, ravi de mon achat pour 40 euros...

Le cuir est douteux (cuir ou plastique bien imité?), mais à ce prix ça me va...


----------



## samca (9 Juillet 2015)

Moumou92 a dit:


> Très content de mon achat... Une petite frayeur une heure car l'aimant ne maintenait rien du tout en place, j'ai failli râler avant de me souvenir qu'un aimant est polarisé et que j'avais mis une partie du bracelet a l'envers... A l'endroit ça va mieux (c'est pas comme si c'était mon métier les aimants et l'électromagnétisme). Bref, ravi de mon achat pour 40 euros...
> 
> Le cuir est douteux (cuir ou plastique bien imité?), mais à ce prix ça me va...




Tu l'as acheté sur quel site.


----------



## Deleted member 284611 (9 Juillet 2015)

Aliexpress...


----------



## Yzelig (9 Juillet 2015)

Moumou92 a dit:


> Aliexpress...


Quand tu as un moment, mets nous quelques photos


----------



## newone (10 Juillet 2015)

Yzelig a dit:


> Quand tu as un moment, mets nous quelques photos



Y a des photos ici 
https://flic.kr/p/uVbpRW


----------



## Attirail (10 Juillet 2015)

Alors, désolé mais je ne reçois pas de notifications lors des réponses au topic.... J'ai cru que personne ne répondais...
Bref, je vais essayer de répondre à chacun 



Einsteinium a dit:


> Sympa j'ai étais voir =)
> Question bête, tu fais stériliser les cuirs ou pas ?
> Le tarif est un poil trop chère par rapport à la concurrence, après tout dépend le temps que tu mets, c'est un créneau à part, mois perso je mètrerais jamais plus de 60€ dans un bracelet.



Donc, les cuirs ne sont pas stérilisés car ils n'en ont pas besoin 
Ils sont nettoyés et ce sont tous des cuirs à tannage végétaux donc pas de risque d'allergie ! De plus, la doublure est faite avec un cuir "neuf" végétal lui aussi donc pas de soucis d'hygiène 
Le tarif... oui c'est un problème  
Pr l'expliquer : mon prix est un prix tout compris : bracelet, adaptateurs, boucle, envoi. Un bracelet prend environ 4 heures pour être fabriqué (entièrement à la main, découpe, refente, couture..... ), le cuir a un coût et les impôts aussi (car je suis déclaré  ).
Je ne veux faire pleurer personne mais voila... 



Boris 41 a dit:


> J'aime beaucoup ce que tu fais et le prix me semble justifié, voire même très intéressant, notamment face à Apple qui propose des tarifs plus élevés pour des bracelets qui semblent inférieurs en qualité et non personnalisables.
> 
> Est-tu en mesure de faire quelque chose qui aille parfaitement avec la Space Black en inox (celle à 1 250 € avec bracelet à maillons) tant au niveau de l'adaptateur que de la boucle ?



Alors pour l'instant je n'ai que des adaptateurs inox brossé mais je ne suis pas sûr de bien comprendre ta question, tu veux un bracelet où on pourrait servir de la boucle d'origine ?
Ca semble possible, il faut voir comment est fait le bracelet Apple.



Vanton a dit:


> Perso je déteste pas tes cuirs mais la boucle c'est vraiment pas ça... Apple a innové sur ses systèmes de fermeture et ça serait intéressant que tu proposes un système aussi élégant que les originaux.
> 
> Pour les attaches j'ai vu que certains avaient eu des problèmes de rupture... Fragilité des contrefaçons chinoises... Sans parler de l'ajustement imparfait. Si tu arrives à en trouver des Made For Watch certifiées ça peut être un plus.
> 
> Mais ce cuir assez rétro pourrait être sympa avec la watch qui est un petit galet minimaliste. Faut juste trouver une boucle raffinée, sobre...


Les boucles que tu vois sur mes bracelets sont des boucles adaptées aux montres de la marque Panerai, une marque de luxe italienne. Je travaille beaucoup avec les collectionneurs de cette marque là.
Bien sûr pour Apple watch, la boucle serait différente et bien plus sobre. Du type des boucles ardillon des montres classiques pour apporter un côté habillé à la montre.
Les adaptateurs que je me suis fourni semblent de bonne qualité je suis d'ailleurs ardemment à la recherche d'un testeur, si possible proche de chez moi (sud de la Saone et Loire, Mâcon).
Voila !!


----------



## Attirail (10 Juillet 2015)

Oups, j'avais oublié ceux-ci... 



Robert3 a dit:


> Très sympa et prix raisonnable. Je viens d'acheter des bracelets dans le genre chez Mister Chrono dans le même prix. Sinon j'aurai acheté chez toi.





Boris 41 a dit:


> D'accord avec Vanton pour la boucle. Pareil pour les attaches qu'on trouve un peu partout sur le net, ça ne rassure pas.
> 
> Et pour la surpiqûre j'imagine qu'on peut te demander une couleur particulière ?



Effectivement, la surpiqure est au choix, la forme de la couture aussi et la matière du fil également ... 
Pour les attaches, il y a deux petites vis qui maintiennent les barrettes en place, je pense qu'à la fabrication il faut poser le bracelet et revisser avec du frein-filet comme ça, plus rien ne bouge.
Il faut effectivement éviter de visser-dévisser trop souvent à mon avis. Un adaptateur par bracelet c'est la bonne solution.



Robert3 a dit:


> J'ai acheté ces adaptateurs sur Amazon UK, pour le moment, pas de problème de solidité.
> http://www.amazon.co.uk/dp/B00Z3T29Y8/ref=pe_385721_37038051_TE_3p_dp_1



Les miens sont identiques à ceux de droite mais bien entendu quelque soit le fournisseur, ils ressemblent tous à ça... 



Robert3 a dit:


> Très sympa et prix raisonnable. Je viens d'acheter des bracelets dans le genre chez Mister Chrono dans le même prix. Sinon j'aurai acheté chez toi.



Je ne savais qu'il faisait des bracelets pour Apple watch chez mister chrono, j'y étais en début de semaine et je ne les ai pas vu à la boutique... tu les a pris sur leur site ?


----------



## Deleted member 284611 (10 Juillet 2015)

Tres honnêtement, quand on voit les prix chinois (et leur qualité plus que correct), je ne suis pas certains qu'un commerce de bracelet made in France soit rentable...


----------



## iMrjX (11 Juillet 2015)

Voilà celui que je me suis procuré... Bracelet milanais black + adapteur black sur un modèle AWS gris ça passe vraiment bien je trouve personnellement 
https://flic.kr/p/vSmvLM
https://flic.kr/p/vRJQoA
https://flic.kr/p/vQ3kp3
https://flic.kr/p/vSmvJx
https://flic.kr/p/vSJKGe


----------



## Doowii (11 Juillet 2015)

Le bracelet passe mais les adaptateurs non je trouve.


----------



## iMrjX (11 Juillet 2015)

C'est sûr que l'original d'Apple en jète carrément plus mais bon... A moindre coût tout est relatif ;-)


----------



## iMrjX (11 Juillet 2015)

Ce genre d'adaptateur aurait été parfait http://www.mobilefun.fr/53129-adaptateur-de-bracelet-apple-watch-sport-click-polymere-noir-42mm.htm mais un peu chers à mon goût [emoji53]


----------



## Deleted member 284611 (11 Juillet 2015)

Doowii a dit:


> Le bracelet passe mais les adaptateurs non je trouve.


Je suis d'accord... Même le bracelet bof bof...


----------



## Jura39 (11 Juillet 2015)

Our moi une vrai Watch se porte avec un vrai bracelet après c'est plus une vrai Apple Watch


----------



## Deleted member 284611 (12 Juillet 2015)

J'ai deux excellentes copies (enfin une vraie copie du bracelet bleu matellassé, et un bracelet a maillon qui n'est pas une copie car différents de l'original). Honnêtement j'en suis tres content... Je pense que le milanais est par contre impossible à copier...


----------



## Maxdeign (12 Juillet 2015)

Salut, je viens de recevoir la mienne et j'attends le bracelet Hoco, gris 











Bonne soirée


----------



## dtouton (13 Juillet 2015)

Reçu ce soir mon Hoco limited edition grey !! Franchement je suis énormément surpris de la qualité de fabrication et de finition. Il est en acier brossé et vraiment lourd. Même l'emballage est super soigné.

Les photos arrivent

https://www.dropbox.com/sh/60a4ilh9z1yeg49/AABQxbs4B9yDrlg9m_KjzAs0a?dl=0


----------



## jackpote (13 Juillet 2015)

C'est jolie mais c'est pas exactement la meme couleur non ?


----------



## dtouton (13 Juillet 2015)

Effectivement c'est pas tout a fait la même couleur mais ça passe très bien


----------



## Maxdeign (14 Juillet 2015)

Pressé de recevoir le mien  il est superbe


----------



## jackpote (14 Juillet 2015)

Vous l'avez acheter sur quel site ? A combien ? Quelqu'un a tester le 38mm ?


----------



## dtouton (14 Juillet 2015)

Sur aliexpress, 36$


----------



## Maxdeign (15 Juillet 2015)

Ebay, 29€


----------



## jackpote (15 Juillet 2015)

Ok merci.


----------



## GabrielLogan (15 Juillet 2015)

Je recherche un bracelet copie du Venezia avec un système de fermeture magnétique.
Pour un prix de 30€ max, ça ne me dérange pas que ça ne soit pas du cuir du moment qu'il est solide.

Merci pour votre aide.


----------



## Vanton (15 Juillet 2015)

Regarde sur les pages précédentes, certains en ont reçu (et même revendu)


----------



## Deleted member 284611 (15 Juillet 2015)

GabrielLogan a dit:


> Je recherche un bracelet copie du Venezia avec un système de fermeture magnétique.
> Pour un prix de 30€ max, ça ne me dérange pas que ça ne soit pas du cuir du moment qu'il est solide.
> 
> Merci pour votre aide.


J'ai payé le mien 38 euros de mémoire sur Aliexpress, et il est très chouette... J'ai des collègues qui ne me croyaient pas quand j'ai dit que ce n'était pas l'original... Ils pensaient que j'avais dépensé 170 euros dans le bracelet Apple et que j'avais honte de le dire... Bref, je le recommande!


----------



## GabrielLogan (15 Juillet 2015)

Moumou92 a dit:


> J'ai payé le mien 38 euros de mémoire sur Aliexpress, et il est très chouette... J'ai des collègues qui ne me croyaient pas quand j'ai dit que ce n'était pas l'original... Ils pensaient que j'avais dépensé 170 euros dans le bracelet Apple et que j'avais honte de le dire... Bref, je le recommande!


Est ce que tu aurais le lien ? J'en ai trouvé mais a 55 dollars sur aliexpress je ne sais pas si ce sont les mêmes...


----------



## Deleted member 284611 (15 Juillet 2015)

Je viens d'aller voir, le prix a remonté a 51 €... Bizarre... 
J'ai été un peu dur dans le commentaire sur le site, mais le seul commentaire est le mien, avec mes photos...

http://www.aliexpress.com/item/New-...740.html?tracelog=ae-app-ios-sharefor-shkmail

Le bracelet vieilli tres bien, j'en suis très content, par contre je suis surpris du prix, comme si après quelques commandes pour attraper le chaland le marchand avait augmenter ses tarifs...


----------



## GabrielLogan (16 Juillet 2015)

Moumou92 a dit:


> Je viens d'aller voir, le prix a remonté a 51 €... Bizarre...
> J'ai été un peu dur dans le commentaire sur le site, mais le seul commentaire est le mien, avec mes photos...
> 
> http://www.aliexpress.com/item/New-...740.html?tracelog=ae-app-ios-sharefor-shkmail
> ...


Tu penses que ce sont les mêmes ?
http://www.ebay.fr/itm/271902305989...49&var=570737299029&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT


----------



## Vexil (16 Juillet 2015)

Bonjour,

Est ce qu'il existe des bracelets non officiel fluo élastomère avec des couleurs différentes ?
Je ne trouve aucun site à ce sujet.


----------



## Vanton (17 Juillet 2015)

J'en ai vu des jaunes et des marrons sur le bon coin... Après niveau qualité je sais pas du tout ce que ça donne


----------



## Deleted member 284611 (17 Juillet 2015)

J'en ai vu plein de pastel sur Aliexpress...


----------



## canna03 (17 Juillet 2015)

Je viens d'acheter un bracelet cuir bleu copie venezia sur ebay,pour une 38 mm ,37,5 euros avec 5 euros de frais de port ( vient de chine ! ) actuellement ils font une réduction sur les prix .


----------



## Maxdeign (19 Juillet 2015)

J'ai recu hier mon bracelet Hoco, il est sublime, apres enlever (moi même) 2 maillons, je peux enfin le metre. Il est agréable bien fait et sublimement beau (et d'une couleur s'approchant de celle de ma Watch <3) 

https://www.flickr.com/photos/98940950@N06/sets/72157655663117959


----------



## Maxdeign (20 Juillet 2015)

Petite question (et double post desoler^^) quelq'un sait ou trouver ce bracelet en 42mm ?


----------



## mpowder (23 Juillet 2015)

Deux mois maintenant et la coque alu n'a pas bougé .
Pas même une micro rayure j avais acheté tout une série de coque plus laides les une que les autres je les ai jamais mises.
Vraiment très costaud je suis pas déçu et je la porte tout les jours en brassant des tonnes de colis


----------



## nicoved (24 Juillet 2015)

Pour ce qui me concerne, après une AW Alu que j'ai revendu, je me suis pris une AW Space Grey, sur laquelle une écaille est apparue, comme par enchantement (sans aucun coup), sur la partie la plus proche de l'écran, et ce au bout de 4 ou 5 jours seulement.
Si elle avait nettement ma préférence par rapport aux autres modèles, j'ai quand même jugé pertinent de l'échanger contre un modèle acier qui, s'il brille un peu trop à mon goût, ne me pose plus de soucis existentiel ;-)
A bon entendeur ...


----------



## Deleted member 284611 (24 Juillet 2015)

nicoved a dit:


> Pour ce qui me concerne, après une AW Alu que j'ai revendu, je me suis pris une AW Space Grey, sur laquelle une écaille est apparue, comme par enchantement (sans aucun coup), sur la partie la plus proche de l'écran, et ce au bout de 4 ou 5 jours seulement.
> Si elle avait nettement ma préférence par rapport aux autres modèles, j'ai quand même jugé pertinent de l'échanger contre un modèle acier qui, s'il brille un peu trop à mon goût, ne me pose plus de soucis existentiel ;-)
> A bon entendeur ...


Mon modèle en inox est plein de microrayures et une grosse rayure profonde... Ça ne me pourrie pas la vie mais ça m'embête un peu quand même...


----------



## nicoved (24 Juillet 2015)

Oui, mais en l'espèce, un coup de Polywatch ou même de mirror, et les microrayures auront disparu.


----------



## Deleted member 284611 (25 Juillet 2015)

Oui, il faudrait que je m'y attelle...


----------



## KevX94 (25 Juillet 2015)

Mon modele n'a aucune rayures c'est l' Apple Watch Space Black Stainless Steel avec maillon noir egalement... J'ai eu des frayeurs lors de rayure ou une marque grise apparaissait mais en frotrant avec la chiffonnette vendu avec ma Watch, la marque disparaissait... Merci au revetement DLC [emoji6]


----------



## fousfous (25 Juillet 2015)

Je viens de revenir de l'Apple Store de Nantes et malgré le fait que le bar Genius était complet j'ai pu essayer des bracelets sur ma Sport Argent.

Donc j'ai commencé par le cuir bleue a aimant et j'avoue que j'aime bien au touché, le système d'aimant aussi et la boucle fait tout le tour de mon poignet. Par contre le bleue est pas assez petant je trouve.
Ensuite le bracelet a maillon qui rend plutôt bien même si il y a une différence de teinte, apparement il rend bien sur moi.
Et pour finir le bracelet milanais qui fait vraiment tissus mais qui ne me va pas du tout avec un aspect "fille", et sinon il a l'air de bien tenir au poignet justement.

Donc voilà c'est vrai que j'aimerai un peu plus de certains bracelets sur ma watch mais ils coûtent quand même très chère.


----------



## Pierre37000 (25 Juillet 2015)

30 minutes d'attentes la dernière fois à l'Apple Store d'Atlantis... Alors qu'il n'y avait personne. J'avais testé ce bracelet il y a 2 mois il est beau et sympa au touché je confirme!


----------



## fousfous (25 Juillet 2015)

Pierre37000 a dit:


> 30 minutes d'attentes la dernière fois à l'Apple Store d'Atlantis... Alors qu'il n'y avait personne. J'avais testé ce bracelet il y a 2 mois il est beau et sympa au touché je confirme!


Oui mais la y avait du monde et faut prendre RDV... C'est bien sympa mais l'app ne m'a jamais proposé de RDV aussi...


----------



## Vanton (26 Juillet 2015)

fousfous a dit:


> Oui mais la y avait du monde et faut prendre RDV... C'est bien sympa mais l'app ne m'a jamais proposé de RDV aussi...


Y a plus besoin de prendre rendez-vous pour essayer des watch depuis un moment. Apple a retiré la page de réservations sur son site. 

De toute façon à l'époque où c'était considéré comme nécessaire y avait tellement peu de demandes que c'était possible d'avoir rendez-vous le jour même... Quasiment aucun créneau n'était pris quand j'avais réservé.



Moumou92 a dit:


> Mon modèle en inox est plein de microrayures et une grosse rayure profonde... Ça ne me pourrie pas la vie mais ça m'embête un peu quand même...


J'ai salement griffé la mienne il y a 15j en la frottant contre la porte d'entrée en alu d'un hôtel... Je trimballais une lourde valise, faisait une chaleur épouvantable à Pise, je sortais de l'avion et j'ai tardé à réaliser que ma montre faisait copain copain avec la porte...

Je tenterais bien de lui donner une nouvelle jeunesse mais c'est vraiment à un sale endroit, au bord de l'écran et juste à côté de la couronne digitale... J'ai peur d'attaquer le joint ou le mécanisme de la couronne... [emoji53]


----------



## fousfous (26 Juillet 2015)

Vanton a dit:


> Y a plus besoin de prendre rendez-vous pour essayer des watch depuis un moment. Apple a retiré la page de réservations sur son site.
> 
> De toute façon à l'époque où c'était considéré comme nécessaire y avait tellement peu de demandes que c'était possible d'avoir rendez-vous le jour même... Quasiment aucun créneau n'était pris quand j'avais réservé.


Le genius bar c'est pas pour la watch, vu que j'ai dit que j'avais pu essayer.

Mais par contre je vois pas trop pourquoi j'ai été déplacé dans ce topic, c'est pas du tout le sujet


----------



## Vanton (26 Juillet 2015)

fousfous a dit:


> Le genius bar c'est pas pour la watch, vu que j'ai dit que j'avais pu essayer.
> 
> Mais par contre je vois pas trop pourquoi j'ai été déplacé dans ce topic, c'est pas du tout le sujet


Ben pourtant quand on prend ton commentaire plus haut... 



fousfous a dit:


> Je viens de revenir de l'Apple Store de Nantes et malgré le fait que le bar Genius était complet j'ai pu essayer des bracelets sur ma Sport Argent.
> 
> Donc j'ai commencé par le cuir bleue a aimant et j'avoue que j'aime bien au touché, le système d'aimant aussi et la boucle fait tout le tour de mon poignet. Par contre le bleue est pas assez petant je trouve.
> Ensuite le bracelet a maillon qui rend plutôt bien même si il y a une différence de teinte, apparement il rend bien sur moi.
> ...


Or le Genius Bar ne s'occupe pas du tout des essayages de watch. Ce sont les vendeurs en boutique qui les gèrent. Et il n'y a plus besoin de rendez vous.


----------



## fousfous (26 Juillet 2015)

Bah oui mais le Genius Bar c'est pas pour la watch, donc je vois pas en quoi il y a raison de confondre.


----------



## cillab (26 Juillet 2015)

Einsteinium a dit:


> Et bien sa sera toujours mieux que ce que Apple nous pond et de désagrège après 1 mois, faut arrêté avec le made in china, presque tout est fabriqué la bas, même tes produits de la pomme,



tu a raison chez Apple on adore le made in china  super marge et ca te coute un bras


----------



## Jura39 (26 Juillet 2015)

cillab a dit:


> tu a raison chez Apple on adore le made in china  super marge et ca te coute un bras



Tant qu'il te reste un bras pour l'Apple Watch


----------



## Locke (26 Juillet 2015)

Jura39 a dit:


> Tant qu'il te reste un bras pour l'Apple Watch


Pas de bras, pas de chocolat. 

Ok, ok, je suis sorti...


----------



## Vanton (26 Juillet 2015)

fousfous a dit:


> Bah oui mais le Genius Bar c'est pas pour la watch, donc je vois pas en quoi il y a raison de confondre.


Et bien justement, vu que ça n'a rien à voir je ne comprends pas pourquoi tu les lies dans cette phrase :



fousfous a dit:


> Je viens de revenir de l'Apple Store de Nantes et malgré le fait que le bar Genius était complet j'ai pu essayer des bracelets sur ma Sport Argent.


----------



## Jura39 (26 Juillet 2015)

Locke a dit:


> Pas de bras, pas de chocolat.
> 
> Ok, ok, je suis sorti...



Pas de Chocolat , Pas de montre


----------



## fousfous (27 Juillet 2015)

Vanton a dit:


> Et bien justement, vu que ça n'a rien à voir je ne comprends pas pourquoi tu les lies dans cette phrase :


Bah ils ne sont pas lié, c'est ce qu'il s'est passé à l'Apple store


----------



## romaing34 (27 Juillet 2015)

Idem c'est devenu un gros bordel ce thread, avec un titre sur les écailles sur les AWS gris sidéral, un contenu mixte sur les bracelets tiers... Puis on retrouve des messages sur des rayures et enfin un compte-rendu d'essayage de bracelets officiels en Apple Store.

La modération a pris un coup de chaud ou bien ???


----------



## Musaran (5 Août 2015)

Pour répondre au sujet initial, ça fait 2 mois que je l'ai au poignet, elle n'a pas bougé. Pourtant c'est une montre, sujette à des chocs. Mais non, la boitier ne s'est pas écaillé, aucune perte de teinte, rien. 
Comme neuve.


----------

